# Tennis



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Got Federer winning, but Wawrinka is my dark horse. Don't know if hes on Fed's side or Nadal's. Djokovic is really hard to tell this year


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

I hope Federer picks up his probable last Wimbledon


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Nadal hopefully but I'll take anyone that's not Federer.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Unfortunately, Federer will walk it this year...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*



Machiavelli said:


> Got Federer winning, but Wawrinka is my dark horse. Don't know if hes on Fed's side or Nadal's. Djokovic is really hard to tell this year


Stan is getting smashed right now

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Federer winning. him skipping clay courts got to pay


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*

And wawrinka is out!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

As long as Murray doesn't win, commentators are already circle jerking him at every opportunity

Really want Rafa but Rog will do just fine

Djoko needs to fix up as well

Stan got rekt lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*



Cliffy said:


> Stan is getting smashed right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well fuck............................






Kyrgios retires :lmao


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Two players who were clearly unfit, turning up so they can half ass it for a set, cry off and collect their £35k, depriving fully fit players of a chance in the process. Wankers...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*



Rankles75 said:


> Two players who were clearly unfit, turning up so they can half ass it for a set, cry off and collect their £35k, depriving fully fit players of a chance in the process. Wankers...


Yeah what a waste of time I'd ask for my money back if I had seen that


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Nadal does look very good at the moment going in and in the opening round. But I'm hoping for a Federer win overall. I think Murray's fitness might work against him at some point.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

If this is Federer's last Wimbledon he should put over the young Djokovic, just sayin' hehe


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Rafa again looking good today. Another commending, professional win. After the injuries he's had, it's amazing the year he's having and the fact that he'd be world No.1 just by making the final.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Naomi Osaka


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Murray tho

roud

That final set was so tense. Murray had to really dig in, stick with it and stop the onslaught from Fognini. Murray was seemingly on the ropes and looking tired, but showed great character to come back and win it like that.

Great atmosphere too.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Haven't seen the bracket but hoping for Nadal Federer final if possible


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Wimbledon*



Jamaican said:


> Haven't seen the bracket but hoping for Nadal Federer final if possible


Yes it is possible. Virtual sems:
Murray - Nadal
Djokovic - Federer

I predict a final Nadal - Djokovic. And yes, I'm not a Federer fan.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*



MickDX said:


> Yes it is possible. Virtual sems:
> Murray - Nadal
> Djokovic - Federer
> 
> I predict a final Nadal - Djokovic. And yes, I'm not a Federer fan.


Cool as long as Murray doesn't make the final, really grating hearing those commentators bang on about him in near enough every match even ones that don't mention him

Yes I'm not a Murray fan :lol 

Would like to see Djoko return to his best too


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

I think we'll see:

Murray vs. Nadal
Federer vs. Thiem

Semi final in all honesty - with Nadal/Federer in the final like old time sake.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Jamaican said:


> Cool as long as Murray doesn't make the final, really grating hearing those commentators bang on about him in near enough every match even ones that don't mention him
> 
> Yes I'm not a Murray fan :lol
> 
> Would like to see Djoko return to his best too


who is a murray fan? swear everyone i know hates him


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*



BigDaveBatista said:


> who is a murray fan? swear everyone i know hates him


Good


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*



BigDaveBatista said:


> Who is a Murray fan?


:armfold


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Dimitrov's tennis in this first set. Awesome.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*



BigDaveBatista said:


> who is a murray fan? swear everyone i know hates him


Not me he's a massive sulker and a moody tennis player


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Ostapenko matches are pretty compelling. She reminds me a lot of Dementieva,the worse her serve get's the more fight in her she get's and makes up for it with beastly hard groundstrokes.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Fognini really fucked himself there on that set point against Murray. 

Federer got Dimitrov next, dam.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Fed Express rolls on!


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*



Brock said:


> Murray tho
> 
> roud
> 
> ...


he definitely dug in to win that set. was it 5 games on the bounce? great achievement. He did allow Fognini to control the point too often tho, i hope im wrong but i feel one of Nadal, feds or Djok will finish him this year.

Unfortunately for Murray, Nadal and Federer look unbeatable at the moment, especially Federer who backhanded Zverev all over the court.

Im a massive Murray fan BTW, great talent. I don't get the hate for him to be honest, good player, respectful to his opponents, actually won something as a British sportsman. I'm sure we just love plucky losers in Britain.

the 2 guys knocking out the doubles Champions as well, Willis & Clarke, tek a bow son!

that Clarke has some serve on him, only 18 as well.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Yeah I've actually warmed to Murray in the last 5 years.

Hated him prior to that. I'd cheer for him over anybody but federer. 

Not getting my hopes up with Roger.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

I know Murray can be a miserable fucker most of the time, or at least that how it appears, but I don't mind him too much either. I'd like him to win his third Wimbledon. 

But I'd rather it be Federer.

But I'm picking Nadal atm.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Ostapenko :banderas


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Jesus this Nadal match, into 5th set 10-9 down

Muller just holding his serve & nailing aces


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

mate its a classic, great performance from rodger today as well


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

What a shot by Nadal!!! This game is great


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Unbelievable watch. I'm at the stage now where I don't even care who goes through, no man deserves to lose.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Nadal is winning this, only an inspired Nole can beat Nadal when they go this long.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

& NADAL IS OUT

ffs, pulling for Rog/Djok now

What a match though..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

What an unbelievable win for Muller.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Muller played so well. Rafa was actually my main pick to win Wimbledon.

Federer has got more of a chance now :mark:

Or Murray


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

great win for Muller, defo the ice man!

Murray looked better against Mr Paire (don't mention his first name!) im starting to feel he may do something.

then i see Federer win with ease and i start to wonder again


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Holy shit what a crazy day of tennis. Multiple 5 setters capped off by that insane Nadal/Muller match. Wow another early (ish) exit for Nadal at Wimbledon


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Milos into the quarters?

Okay, time to start paying attention.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Rematch from last years semi finals, hopefully Fed should win this in 4. 


I can see Berdych upsetting Novak


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Murray out

:mj2

He was looking ok in the first set and I thought he was going to get through and win, but the last two sets, you could tell his fitness was struggling and Querrey really upped his game and was dominating Murray and deserved to go through.

Murray just wasn't near 100% tbh.

Federer better win this fucking thing now :armfold


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Think djok will win it.

Hope I'm wrong tho he's a miserable bastard. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Yeah I can't stand Djokovic but he'll probably go on and win it now. Still hoping for a Roger win but my head is saying Novak unfortunately.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Federer winning was a formality before the tournament even started, even more so after Nadal's exit. Shame for Murray today. Would have won in straight sets if anywhere near fully fit, had chances to do it anyway...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

You guys think having children has affected Murray and Nole? Because ever since they became parents their level hasn't been the same. I think Andy is gonna be father for a second time and Nole became a father last year and his level dropped after that. Maybe the change on priorities has affected them, that and the injuries.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*



Mordecay said:


> You guys think having children has affected Murray and Nole? Because ever since they became parents their level hasn't been the same. I think Andy is gonna be father for a second time and Nole became a father last year and his level dropped after that. Maybe the change on priorities has affected them, that and the injuries.


Injuries is the biggest thing for Murray tbh. Since becoming world number one at the end of last year, it's been stop start because of varying issues. His hip, he had shingles in February too. He's not had much time in the gym and on practice courts to get some sustained momentum and fitness together.

Just been a struggling year for him.

It fully caught up with him today. He needs to go rest and heal up and try and get near 100% again.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*



Brock said:


> Injuries is the biggest thing for Murray tbh. Since becoming world number one at the end of last year, it's been stop start because of varying issues. His hip, he had shingles in February too. He's not had much time in the gym and on practice courts to get some sustained momentum and fitness together.
> 
> Just been a struggling year for him.
> 
> It fully caught up with him today. He needs to go rest and heal up and try and get near 100% again.


he didn't look anything like a player in those last 2 sets, looked like he was blowing out of his arse. 

there was a chance in the 2nd set at a break up when i thought the match was over but credit to Querrey for beating him, he played a great match and hung in there when it looked all over.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*



whelp said:


> he didn't look anything like a player in those last 2 sets, looked like he was blowing out of his arse.
> 
> there was a chance in the 2nd set at a break up when i thought the match was over but credit to Querrey for beating him, he played a great match and hung in there when it looked all over.


Yeah in those last two sets, it was a man whose body was saying to him "I just can't do this". He was really struggling to move properly and it was only a matter of time until he got beat the longer the match went.

Real shame as he looked ok in the first set and I was hoping he'd make the final, but he was having fitness problems during the last month esp so it was always going to be touch and go if he could make it that far.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*



Brock said:


> Yeah in those last two sets, it was a man whose body was saying to him "I just can't do this". He was really struggling to move properly and it was only a matter of time until he got beat the longer the match went.
> 
> Real shame as he looked ok in the first set and I was hoping he'd make the final, but he was having fitness problems during the last month esp so it was always going to be touch and go if he could make it that far.


i was very disappointed to be honest, the mind is willing but the body let him down.

His first serve was horrendous, something that gained him the World Number 1 spot in the first place. Something is definitely amiss.

needs to rest up and see if the US open is available...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*



whelp said:


> i was very disappointed to be honest, the mind is willing but the body let him down.
> 
> His first serve was horrendous, something that gained him the World Number 1 spot in the first place. Something is definitely amiss.
> 
> needs to rest up and see if the US open is available...


Yeah if he can rest up and get some sustained fitness together, the US could be ok for him tbh.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*



Brock said:


> Yeah if he can rest up and get some sustained fitness together, the US could be ok for him tbh.


Depending on how bad he is of course.

Feds for the title, although i said that at the start, nothing that has happened yet has changed my mind


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

I'm really hoping for a Federer win and he is looking great tbh. Just got this shitty feeling Djokovic might nick it tho.

Muller out today by Cilic too.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*



Brock said:


> I'm really hoping for a Federer win and he is looking great tbh. Just got this shitty feeling Djokovic might nick it tho.
> 
> Muller out today by Cilic too.


Doubt it, Djokovic is well below 100% fit with his shoulder...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*

As I was saying...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Djok retires

COME ON ROGER

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*

You could put Cilic and Berdych up against Federer at the same time, and they wouldn't win a set. Might as well give him the trophy now...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Fed's to lose.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*



Rankles75 said:


> You could put Cilic and Berdych up against Federer at the same time, and they wouldn't win a set. Might as well give him the trophy now...


Berdych already has beaten Fed in Wimbledon, and Cilic has done the same in the US Open, but it's Federer tournament to lose though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

:fingerscrossed getting closer for Fed


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Murray, rekt

Djok, 

Rog's to lose


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Come on Fed!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885191341067710469


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Despite the results today, not gonna get too overly excited until (or if ) he lifts that trophy this weekend.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Kontinen is on a roll, semifinals in men's doubles and quarter finals in mixed doubles.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Wimbledon*

The Williams sisters are just straight up savages, She just completely steamrolled that bitch at 38 years old.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Another women's final I have no interest in. Technical ability>>>brute force for me...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Venus's longevity is pretty incredible. I think Muguruza wins in the final though. 


Come on Fed!!!!!!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Start writing Fed's name on the trophy.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Had Muguruza to win the tournament at 10/1 after Kvitova got knocked out, was hoping for a Mugu v Konta final so I had reasons to be happy either way, but I'll be pissed off if my bet goes down to 38 yr old Venus Williams lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Interest levels for this tournament at an all time low. Couldn't give a single shit about the women's final and Federer wins from here with very little challenge in my opinion. 

A shame. 

I guess I'll root for Federer and Williams double. Just for old times sake.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Federer Murguruza double


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Come on Fed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Cilic in the final as expected. Come on Fed


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Cilic/Querrey was a compelling match. Thought it might go to another set the way it was going.

Come on Fed.........


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Go get em Rog

Cilic always turns up in grass season


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Berdych playing well enough to be two sets up against most players. Not Fed...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Federer 15-40 2-3, 4 winner serves, GOAT


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

One more step for Fed :banderas

Berdych deserve credit tho. He played well and would have probably won against anyone else.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

One more step from immortality at Wimbledon!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Berdych p;ayed absolutely amazing and Fed still won in straight.











Job is NOT done yet!!! One more


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Garbine breaks Venus, she's got this

Venus making far too many mistakes here


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Bageled in a Wimbledon final :lol


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Garbine :banderas


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Rog is winning this in straights


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

It's a shame Cilic had problems but not Federer's fault and he's still played superbly. Been a tournament filled with injuries and retirements. Very happy for Fed. He's been sensational.

Didn't drop a set throughout too.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

GOAT


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

what a fucking man fed is


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Don't think a player has ever had an easier run to a title. As well as Fed played, when you don't face any of the other top 4 players or Wawrinka, and the best you face are Berdych and Cilic (decent at best), you know someone up there is smiling down on you... 

Terrible championships really. Federer winning was a foregone conclusion before it started, and I predicted the women's final on the first Saturday...


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Didn't lose a single set during the whole tournament too. This guy...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

He's done it yet again, continue to marvel at what this man has done. Sucks Cilic was injuired and it wasn't that competitive but Federer best player of the tournament by a mile. 

36 years old and doesn't even drop a set..... :done


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Wimbledon*

4 years ago when Federer was losing to jobbers I said he should retire. Hindsight often makes things look stupid, but I was incredibly wrong there.

The greatest ever.



Rankles75 said:


> Don't think a player has ever had an easier run to a title. As well as Fed played, when you don't face any of the other top 4 players or Wawrinka, and the best you face are Berdych and Cilic (decent at best), you know someone up there is smiling down on you...
> 
> Terrible championships really. Federer winning was a foregone conclusion before it started, and I predicted the women's final on the first Saturday...


Well Wawrinka lost in the first round and he is forever Fed's bitch, so I don't think that really matters. You have to say Federer in this form would have beaten his other 3 main rivals though. Murray and Djokovic have both had a pretty poor 2017 and have lost to worse players. Nadal does look good again, but he lost without an injury excuse, so that's on him. He didn't get beat by a star. If you replace someone in Fed's run to the final with Muller, you still would say it was an easy run. So yeah, it's very much on Nadal for playing crap tennis in those first two sets.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

It's funny cause one of his only two losses so far this year was ranked like 120th





How many 36 year olds are even in the top 100? Just wow


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*

1976 - the year the last time a player won the men's singles at Wimbledon without dropping a set (Bjorn Borg) before Federer did it in 2017.

:done

Takes 6 months off and comes back to win 2 majors

:done

What a man.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Wimbledon*

*My raging hard on for the Federer Nadal 2017 Takeover just won't die!!!*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*










Such a GOAT!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Don't forget that Federer has almost no points to defend since he took that haitaus end of last season. So he can only go up from here, year end number 1 is a possibility.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Wimbledon*

There have been GOATs in Tennis (Sampras, Borg, Laver), but Federer is above all of them, not only has had more majors than any of them, but the way he has adapted through time is just incredible. His first Wimbledon was in 2003, 14 years later he wins another his 8th, what else can you say? he may be the greatest sporstman ever.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Wimbledon*



Mordecay said:


> There have been GOATs in Tennis (Sampras, Borg, Laver), but Federer is above all of them, not only has had more majors than any of them, but the way he has adapted through time is just incredible. His first Wimbledon was in 2003, 14 years later he wins another his 8th, what else can you say? he may be the greatest sporstman ever.


I agree I am honoured to have lived during this era of domination


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Wimbledon*

Shapovalov is out from the US Open 

Oh well. Dude is obviously so young and has such a bright future ahead of him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Federer vs Del Potro on right now :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Federer not at his best in this US Open, it is Nadal's tournament to lose, finalist of this side of the bracket will win the tournament, sorry but neither Anderson or Carreño have a chance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Called it, Del Potro was playing better. If he stays like this he can win the whole thing


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam that miss from Fed at the end, but Del Potro is such a nice guy, he can take this whole thing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sloane


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats on number 16 Rafael Nadal!!!!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Fedal taking all the grand slams :banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Murray and Djokovic are both taking rest of the year off correct? If thats the case, Australian Open next year will be super interesting a lot of bigger matchups in earlier rounds


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nadal winning 2 slams after not winning one since 2014, also a runner up in Australia :banderas

Federer winning the other 2 slams after not winning one since 2012 :banderas

The two GOAT's sharing all the slams in 2017 :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Federer and Nadal playing doubles tonight :yoda*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was incredible!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's Federer's Aussie Open to lose, guy is 36 years and still prooving why is the GOAT

I find the Womens finals very interesting, because it's the top 2 women in the WTA rankings, two women who have been in the elite of tennis for several years now, but it will be the first Grand Slam for any of them. I would say Wozniacki arrives with more momentum and more rested, since Halep has had two extremely tough matches in this tournament, one of those the semis with Kerber.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

They're ranked no.1 and 2 and have never won a slam. That sums up how atrocious women's Tennis is. The only thing I watch is Kerber matches. One of the hottest women alive.


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Cooper09 said:


> They're ranked no.1 and 2 and have never won a slam. That sums up how atrocious women's Tennis is. The only thing I watch is Kerber matches.* One of the hottest women alive*.


:nak :justsayin


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Roger Federer.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Can't believe SI has Genie in their bikini issue again,at this point it's like having Alize Lim or some other players attractive gf outside the top 100 who is only vaguely tennis related.No indication Genie will ever be top 50 level even ever again let alone a top draw player. I remember when people used to give magazines **it for putting Anna K on covers all the time despite not winning slams or big tournaments but she was still consistently a top 20 singer player most of her career and a top doubles player


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BoFreakinDallas said:


> Can't believe SI has Genie in their bikini issue again,at this point it's like having Alize Lim or some other players attractive gf outside the top 100 who is only vaguely tennis related.No indication Genie will ever be top 50 level even ever again let alone a top draw player. I remember when people used to give magazines **it for putting Anna K on covers all the time despite not winning slams or big tournaments but she was still consistently a top 20 singer player most of her career and a top doubles player


They have Sloane Stephens as well, but since they have Genie I think that went under the radar lol. I mean, last 2-3 years they had Wozniacki who is now n1 and Aussie Open champion, so it's not like they just call the WTA hot jobbers


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wimbledon again

Rog & Rafa the ones to beat again..amazing how these two are still at the top with them ageing even more

Glad Murray isn't here so I don't have to see him or his Mother

Konta about to get rekt


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Jam said:


> Wimbledon again
> 
> Rog & Rafa the ones to beat again..*amazing how these two are still at the top with them ageing even more*
> 
> ...


atp turning a blind eye to your 'recovery/supplementation', while banning no. 300 in the world that no one's heard of & claiming that they're 'pro-active' against doping, will do that

wta has been a hilarious mess this year, pretty much all the top seeds out already

going to be in trouble when serena retires; how can you market stars when no one is consistently better than the rest?

slone stevens is a great example

us open: wins
aus open: lost in 1r
french open: runner up
wimbledon: lost in 1r

lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strokes of Genius: Federer vs Nadal on BBC2 was incredible.

Its a documentary looking back at the 2008 Wimbledon final between the two. Amazing piece which was still as gripping as it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Strokes of Genius: Federer vs Nadal on BBC2 was incredible.
> 
> Its a documentary looking back at the 2008 Wimbledon final between the two. Amazing piece which was still as gripping as it was 10 years ago.


I have to find that documentary. That Wimbledon final still is the best match I've ever seen. The drama with the rain, with Federer 0-2 after the first 2 sets, then the tie-break in which Nadal gets match with his serve after an amazing passing shot just to see Federer saving it with an even more amazing passing shot, then the match was about to get suspended for the lack of natural daylight (this was the last Wimbledon before they implemented the roof on the Center Court), it was like a movie, so many twists and turns. If only Federer would have won it... I was a mess after that match :mj2


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tag89 said:


> wta has been a hilarious mess this year, pretty much all the top seeds out already
> 
> going to be in trouble when serena retires; how can you market stars when no one is consistently better than the rest?
> 
> ...


No consistency in the WTA nowadays, the top ten is weak asf. Not like how it was ten years ago when you had an idea of who would go far in tournaments.

Over the first week of Wimbledon, the majority of those in the top ten who have lost I can't say I'm surprised. Muguruza and Kvitova were the only losses I'd class as surprising.

The class of 97 have had their moments in the last year, it's time they broke through properly, start challenging on a regular basis and take over from some of the scrubs currently in the top ten.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Is the final going to be on at the same time as the World Cup finals? 


Dam if it is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kaizen said:


> Is the final going to be on at the same time as the World Cup finals?
> 
> 
> Dam if it is.


It is. More times than not it is on the same day as the World Cup (and Euro) final.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> No consistency in the WTA nowadays, the top ten is weak asf. Not like how it was ten years ago when you had an idea of who would go far in tournaments.
> 
> Over the first week of Wimbledon, the majority of those in the top ten who have lost I can't say I'm surprised. Muguruza and Kvitova were the only losses I'd class as surprising.
> 
> The class of 97 have had their moments in the last year, it's time they broke through properly, start challenging on a regular basis and take over from some of the scrubs currently in the top ten.


yeah I expected muguruza or kvitova to win it

there needs to be a happy medium between peak WTA inconsistency, and ATP with the same 4 winning more or less every event for 15 years

find a sweet spot between those two extremes

ostapenko & osaka are looking good from class of 97


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tag89 said:


> yeah I expected muguruza or kvitova to win it
> 
> there needs to be a happy medium between peak WTA inconsistency, and ATP with the same 4 winning more or less every event for 15 years
> 
> ...


You take the Women from about 10 years ago, the consistency shown between the likes of Henin, Serena, Sharapova, Venus, Kuznetsova, Ivanovic etc... was brilliant, they were going deep in pretty much every tournament they played.

Nowadays there is zero consistency amongst the top ten, some really shouldn't be there until they can establish themselves properly, when it comes to majors the likes of Svitolina, Pliskova and Keys are a massive joke sometimes.

With the Wimbledon Women's Quarter Finals there is some pedigree in there, Grand Slam Winners, Grand Slam Runners Up, former top 10's.

Having Ostapenko and Kasatkina get this far is positive.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Joel said:


> It is. More times than not it is on the same day as the World Cup (and Euro) final.


Gonna have to try set it up simultaneously. Unless the finalists are players I don't care about


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kerber/Ostapenko and Serena/Goerges Womens semis. I am all in for another Kerber/Serena match, Angelique is one of the few who may have a chance against Serena.

Federer has to beat back to back players with strong serves if he wants to reach the finals, since he faces Anderson and, if he advances, he faces the winner of Raonic/Isner. Nadal/Del Potro should be a good match, so as Nishikori/Nole, and we could have Nole/Rafa in the semis as well, although current Nole has little chance against Rafa imo.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This fucking Federer/Anderson match.

:mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Anderson with the best performance of his career, nobody expected that, Federer usually demolishes players like Anderson.

Raonic and Isner will be licking their lips, great chance for both.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nadal's tournament to lose


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Nadal's tournament to lose


Currently 2 sets to 1 down to Delpo.

Nadal on Grass isn't a match made in heaven.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Nadal's tournament to lose


Djokovic IMO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Like I've said, Nadal's tournament to lose


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> You take the Women from about 10 years ago, the consistency shown between the likes of Henin, Serena, Sharapova, Venus, Kuznetsova, Ivanovic etc... was brilliant, they were going deep in pretty much every tournament they played.
> 
> Nowadays there is zero consistency amongst the top ten, some really shouldn't be there until they can establish themselves properly, when it comes to majors the likes of Svitolina, Pliskova and Keys are a massive joke sometimes.
> 
> ...


ostapenko sent the cibuikova the cheat packing today, so that was tremendous news for the tournament (and the sport, and humanity in general etc)

she's genuinely in incredible form. hopefully the semi against kerber is decent from both, then serena in the final since she'll batter gorges despite having zero movement atm

pliskova & svotlina doing a reverse sampras: peak for the minors, don't give a shit about the majors

quite hilarious that sloane is (or will be) the new no3 despite losing 1r lol. she's fucked come the US open swing, no way she defends all that

do you post on tennis forums btw? i've just read a post there by someone with the exact same username as you have on here



Mordecay said:


> Like I've said, Nadal's tournament to lose


will be hilarious if isner tie-breaks past anderson then beats nadal or djokovic in the final - no return, can't volley

would literally be the most illegitimate champion since jan kodes in 1973


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tag89 said:


> ostapenko sent the cibuikova the cheat packing today, so that was tremendous news for the tournament (and the sport, and humanity in general etc)
> 
> she's genuinely in incredible form. hopefully the semi against kerber is decent from both, then serena in the final since she'll batter gorges despite having zero movement atm
> 
> ...


Ostapenko obviously enjoys the grass, she's very hot and cold but she's been mostly hot this tournament and that's a good sign. Really looking forward to the match with Kerber, so hard to call.

Serena will probably routine Goerges comfortably again just like she did at the French.

Pliskova and Svitolina just don't have the mentality for majors, Pliskova is a solid R16/QF final player nowadays, nothing more. Svitolina's best chance would probably come at Roland Garros; however I don't think she has the game to win a major.

Not impossible for Sloane but very unlikely, Sloane is either brilliant or shit but of course she's up there because of her form from August-September last year and her French Open run, she'll drop a bit no doubt.

And yes that would be me


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Ostapenko obviously enjoys the grass, she's very hot and cold but she's been mostly hot this tournament and that's a good sign. Really looking forward to the match with Kerber, so hard to call.
> 
> Serena will probably routine Goerges comfortably again just like she did at the French.
> 
> ...


ostapenko always blows hot in press conferences/interviews tho > 

the fact she can actually play should be a gift wrapped present for wta, except, erm, they're terrible at promotion. still, hope springs eternal


pliksova and svotlina make up the numbers, nothing more. they are just...there


sloane seems more interested in being a twitter-warrior these days. although in theory if she keeps her W or RU/R1 streak going, then she's a shoe-in for the us open final :hmmm


lol i thought so. i got banned from there years ago for constantly dragging sharapova, calling her a cheating scumbag, saying that her shrieking should get her banned for life etc

or scumbagpova for short

how correct i was 0


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tag89 said:


> ostapenko always blows hot in press conferences/interviews tho >
> 
> the fact she can actually play should be a gift wrapped present for wta, except, erm, they're terrible at promotion. still, hope springs eternal
> 
> ...


Is that a sexual reference :lol

That's why I hope the class of 97 push some of these scrubs out sooner rather than later. Kerber will get back in but for players like Svitolina, Pliskova, Garcia and Keys far too hit and miss. Ostapenko, Kasatkina and Osaka pushing them out would be great. Would like to see Ash Barty get in there too, too talented not to be a top ten player, just needs to fix her chokers brain.

That would be typical Sloane, she's so hard to predict, you don't know whether she's going to turn up or be lazy and crash in R1. The loss at Wimbledon wasn't so surprising though, Vekic is decent on Grass.

I'll probably get banned too if Wozniacki wins another slam :lol I had a nice little breakdown after she won Eastbourne.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Is that a sexual reference :lol
> 
> That's why I hope the class of 97 push some of these scrubs out sooner rather than later. Kerber will get back in but for players like Svitolina, Pliskova, Garcia and Keys far too hit and miss. Ostapenko, Kasatkina and Osaka pushing them out would be great. Would like to see Ash Barty get in there too, too talented not to be a top ten player, just needs to fix her chokers brain.
> 
> ...


it wasn't. then i re-read it :lol


barty is beautiful to watch. pity her mental strength makes novotna look like sampras


speaking of wozniacki, didn't take her long to go from winning ways back to her usual whining ways - moaning about needing fly spray fs :lol no wonder the files swarmed her - her death inducing style of tennis must have been terribly confusing for them 


i got banned by a vicious dementieva frothing admin, couldn't even message them back in reply. could tell they got off on taking forums/online stuff very very seriously indeed :sleep


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tag89 said:


> it wasn't. then i re-read it :lol
> 
> 
> barty is beautiful to watch. pity her mental strength makes novotna look like sampras
> ...


The devil smiley at the end didn't help matters :lol

Barty is one of those players who can easily challenge for majors if she had a brain, in terms of game she's far better than most, certainly far better than the majority of the top ten now.

Wozniacki is an unlikeable bitch, simple as that, when things don't go right she starts moaning. That time when she claimed that fans were giving her family death threats when she lost to Puig, of course it's not nice but I can't say I'm surprised she received them. Going back to the French Open she sent out a great tweet when playing Kasatkina, "Back fighting tomorrow" she certainly didn't stick to her word because Kasatkina won three games and it was job done :lol

A lot of my posts on there have been changed by admin recently because I keep classing Wozniacki as bitch.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> The devil smiley at the end didn't help matters :lol
> 
> Barty is one of those players who can easily challenge for majors if she had a brain, in terms of game she's far better than most, certainly far better than the majority of the top ten now.
> 
> ...


ostapenko has her moments tbf, although she's no putintseva :lol

barty is great, could challenge for majors but like you say, no brain. it's a theoretical concept only, much like nadal having real hair. her whole thought process is: 'oh shit, i'm 5-3 up in this set playing well, time to clown around and lose it 5-7'

incredible that wozniacki has fans tbh, she's as big a drama queen as cornet fpalm

can't wait for her moaning during us open series - that the court temperature is 0.00001 degrees too hot, that her opponent blinded her with rays from the sun off her racquet, or the good old fashioned one: that other actual talented players are playing on proper courts while she isn't


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tag89 said:


> ostapenko has her moments tbf, although she's no putintseva :lol
> 
> barty is great, could challenge for majors but like you say, no brain. it's a theoretical concept only, much like nadal having real hair. her whole thought process is: 'oh shit, i'm 5-3 up in this set playing well, time to clown around and lose it 5-7'
> 
> ...


The difference between Ostapenko and Putintseva is that Ostapenko is a fun character that people enjoy and get behind, Putintseva is just a fiery bitchy character.

Spot on with Barty, like I saw comments this week saying she doesn't have the game to beat Kasatkina, if she didn't have the game then she wouldn't have raced into a 4-0 lead, it's all about her mentality as a front runner.

No idea why anybody would want to support Caroline, her attitude aside it's her game that is just as dislikeable, she isn't enjoyable to watch. She's done fuck all since winning the Aus Open where Fett and Halep bottled it against her. Kasatkina has exposed her three times, Puig exposed her.

Hope she goes out early in the US Open like last year.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> The difference between Ostapenko and Putintseva is that Ostapenko is a fun character that people enjoy and get behind, Putintseva is just a fiery bitchy character.
> 
> Spot on with Barty, like I saw comments this week saying she doesn't have the game to beat Kasatkina, if she didn't have the game then she wouldn't have raced into a 4-0 lead, it's all about her mentality as a front runner.
> 
> ...


putintseva is the tennis drama we need but not the tennis drama we deserve

the clash of titans already happened at china open 2016 - putintseva beat ostapenko, ending preserved for eternity on youtube :lol ostapenko got revenge at ao 2017, but can't find any footage sadly

anyway ostapenko is out of wimbledon. kerber/serena final. ostapenko/kerber match was pretty shit from the bits I saw, disappointing tbf. kerber mostly pushed the ball back and ostapenko was happy to play baseball instead of tennis

30 winners to kerber's 10, but also 38 errors. in 18 games. lol

when barty played jo konta at nottingham, she looked clueless on how to see it out. she tried to gift konta it, konta refused such generosity, then self-destructed and handed barty the match back

can only assume that people support caroline for the same reason people support alexa piss or bouchard; they're blonde and get tons of exposure

hopefully wozniacki continues to get exposed by better players. was deservedly a slamless no 1 for centuries then flukes one this year


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nadal vs Del Potro

For anyone who hasn't seen it.

Epic.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nadal/Djokovic semi :banderas


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tag89 said:


> putintseva is the tennis drama we need but not the tennis drama we deserve
> 
> the clash of titans already happened at china open 2016 - putintseva beat ostapenko, ending preserved for eternity on youtube :lol ostapenko got revenge at ao 2017, but can't find any footage sadly
> 
> ...


Don't think I'll be searching for that match somehow :lol: a Ostapenko vs Putintseva matchup is not good for the eyes.

Typical Ostapenko, hit or miss and she missed a lot. Angie got her tactics spot on, stay solid, let Ostapenko miss and the match is hers, not good to watch but for Angie it was very effective. Not a good matchup in all honesty.

Yep Barty really has a knack of throwing games and matches away unfortunately, she got there in the end against Konta but like you say it wasn't pretty. She's one of those players who can easily win a lesser event like Nottingham, a big event like a Grand Slam or Premier then it's another story.

Don't even see the appeal in her looks either tbh, Wozniacki is nothing special in every single department.

All depends on her draws, Australian Open draw was kind for her and Fett bottled it against her. Kasatkina exposed her at the French, Makarova beat her again just like she did last year, whoever takes her negative arse out of any tournament gets my applause.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Don't think I'll be searching for that match somehow :lol: a Ostapenko vs Putintseva matchup is not good for the eyes.
> 
> Typical Ostapenko, hit or miss and she missed a lot. Angie got her tactics spot on, stay solid, let Ostapenko miss and the match is hers, not good to watch but for Angie it was very effective. Not a good matchup in all honesty.
> 
> ...


as if anyone watches a putintseva/ostapenko match or highlights for the 'tennis' :lol

not a kerber fan at all (lisicki is where it's at...or was...84 years ago) but she got her tactics spot on today. boring to watch though as you say. i'd re-watch a krajicek/ivanesevic match over that, which says something

barty's career highlight will be a 4r or QF run at a slam IMO. it is what it is. maybe a premier win where everyone's tired/injured/doesn't give a shit. this year has been her best 'start' so far tho

bit harsh tbh, wozniacki is tremendous at being a self-absorbed basic bitch. 

ideally wozniacki - sharapova us open 1r incoming. hopefully both somehow lose and/or are banned from the tournament 

otherwise we're relying on fucking bouchard to expel great evil once again :argh:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tag89 said:


> as if anyone watches a putintseva/ostapenko match or highlights for the 'tennis' :lol
> 
> not a kerber fan at all (lisicki is where it's at...or was...84 years ago) but she got her tactics spot on today. boring to watch though as you say. i'd re-watch a krajicek/ivanesevic match over that, which says something
> 
> ...


I don't mind Angie, I enjoy watching her depending on the match up, she's not all out defensive like Wozniacki, Svitolina, she can turn defense into attack very well. The matchup today though sucked, all on Ostapenko's racket and she imploded. As for Lisicki she's always been one of my main faves.

Barty is still only 22, her best years are to come hopefully, she's made tremendous strides over the past year or so, fix that brain in big matches she'll no doubt be top ten.

:lol if that happened I'd route for Sharapova regardless.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> I don't mind Angie, I enjoy watching her depending on the match up, she's not all out defensive like Wozniacki, Svitolina, she can turn defense into attack very well. The matchup today though sucked, all on Ostapenko's racket and she imploded. As for Lisicki she's always been one of my main faves.
> 
> Barty is still only 22, her best years are to come hopefully, she's made tremendous strides over the past year or so, fix that brain in big matches she'll no doubt be top ten.
> 
> :lol if that happened I'd route for Sharapova regardless.


saying a match is all on someone's racquet is wandering into arrogant federer territory tbh

lisicki career trajectory: wimbledon final --> injuries --> instagram

hope springs eternal here, with barty, purely because she's so good to watch. compared to some of the never-weres in the top 10 currently, i have no complaints about her potentially making it there

lol, i've never rooted for sharapova and never will. pity serena injured herself at french open, was looking forward to another 'competitive' match :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Insane tennis from Nadal/Djokovic right now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

lol 3 pages on wta tennis players but nothing on the most insane wimbledon semifinal ever???


Kevin Anderson defeats John Isner 7-6, 6-7, 6-7, 6-4, 26-24

6 hours 53 minutes


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Kaizen said:


> lol 3 pages on wta tennis players but nothing on the most insane wimbledon semifinal ever???
> 
> 
> Kevin Anderson defeats John Isner 7-6, 6-7, 6-7, 6-4, 26-24
> ...


why the lol? the women's semi finals had at least some semblance of tennis

there's nothing 'insane' or exciting about a tennis match where 2 players are more or less incapable of breaking the other's serve and it goes on forever

no surprise that isner is the main culprit yet again

at least in the 90s at wimbledon with it's alleged 'serve-fests' (actually fairly rare) there was always some unpredictability since racquet/string tech didn't allow for today's consistency and accuracy on serve, not to mention far more uneven (and lower) bounces from the court when volleying/rallying etc

combine modern string/racquet technology with 6ft 10 giants incapable of returning and this is what you get


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tag89 said:


> why the lol? the women's semi finals had at least some semblance of tennis
> 
> there's nothing 'insane' or exciting about a tennis match where 2 players are more or less incapable of breaking the other's serve and it goes on forever
> 
> ...


I agree that the last set was a serve fest, but sets 2 and 3 were still very good.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

That Anderson match was ridiculous, after he did Federer I wanted him to win but felt Isner would cause of holding his serve, but Anderson is a friggin tank for that

Cmon Rafa though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I kinda expected Nadal to win the match today, usually when when he is losing a match but they have to finish it the next day for whatever reason, he comes back stronger and wins, but it's good to see Nole back in top form. He probably has the title, unless this match took everything out of him.

Kerber won pretty easily against Serena, that was surprisng


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Another epic match added to the Djokovic/Nadal rivalry.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

This is such a bad match up for Anderson vs the return king

5-1 down after 22 mins 1st set.. could be over by the football :shrug


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What a comeback for Novak (not talking about the match). First title in over a year and its Wimbledon ha


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

very odd seeing djokovic as a 4 time wimbledon champion

isn't a natural grass courter in the slightest, he's a hard court player

weird that he has more wimbledon titles than becker & mcenroe

still, fully deserved win

federer celebrating that his slam count is still safe from nadal lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tag89 said:


> very odd seeing djokovic as a 4 time wimbledon champion
> 
> isn't a natural grass courter in the slightest, he's a hard court player
> 
> ...


Grass is not the same as it once was, still it is weird to think about him as a 4 time Wimbledon champ


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Serena letting the mask slip again when things go against her, like the time she threatened a lineswoman while playing Clijsters. Complete lack of class, compounded by her coach admitting to on-court coaching afterwards and proving the umpire right....


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Rankles75 said:


> Serena letting the mask slip again when things go against her, like the time she threatened a lineswoman while playing Clijsters. Complete lack of class, compounded by her coach admitting to on-court coaching afterwards and proving the umpire right....


Nope. Ref was biased. Besides a coach's job in sports is to well...coach. Lack of logic there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I want to like Serena, but there are days like tonight that prevent me to do so, she is too good to get involved in that kind of shit, she doesn't need it, yet, she gets involved in controversy over and over. I feel bad for Osaka, it's her first Grand Slam and all people will talk about is Serena losing her shit during the match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Nope. Ref was biased. Besides a coach's job in sports is to well...coach. Lack of logic there.


On-court coaching is not allowed at any grand slam event.

Not really sure what the issue is.

Serena didn't lose because of the umpires call. She lost because Osaka played much better than her.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Japanese girl was the better player today. It was unfortunate to see things get so out of hand though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Clearly some peopel don't know the rules when it comes to on court coaching. 




Serena's behavior was quite pathetic. Happy for Osaka


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That was worse than when she played Stosur and Clijsters.

If anybody deserves verbal abuse from her it's Patrick Mouratoglou for landing her in the shit in the first place. Racket abuse violation was of course the right call, deduction of a game for abuse though was harsh I thought, players have said much worse and haven't been pulled up on it.

Serena likes to make it all about herself, me, me, me, it's hideous behaviour.

Feel sorry for Naomi because she's as sweet as they come; however in terms of game she played outstanding and showed a great mindset, when serving out many players would've felt pressure, she was the opposite, completely fearless.

Hopefully all those antics don't affect Naomi going forward because she's had a few mental problems this season.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Alright_Mate said:


> That was worse than when she played Stosur and Clijsters.
> 
> If anybody deserves verbal abuse from her it's Patrick Mouratoglou for landing her in the shit in the first place. Racket abuse violation was of course the right call, deduction of a game for abuse though was harsh I thought, players have said much worse and haven't been pulled up on it.
> 
> ...


She does not. Serena is humble, but when you wrong her, it's natural she'd be animated, anyone would be.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

She's not humble at all, lol. She has an ego the size of this planet. I didn't watch it, but from the transcript it doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Consistency in umpiring is still a big issue. 



Was def not as bad as threatening to kill a line judge though lmao


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Erik. said:


> On-court coaching is not allowed at any grand slam event.
> 
> Not really sure what the issue is.
> 
> Serena didn't lose because of the umpires call. She lost because Osaka played much better than her.


Well that's a detriment not a help..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Well that's a detriment not a help..


What's a detriment?

She was getting on court coaching, which is against the rules. 

What part of that don't you understand?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> She does not. Serena is humble, but when you wrong her, it's natural she'd be animated, anyone would be.


"Wrong her".

She wronged herself mate, umpire made the correct decision on the coaching violation part, she kicked off as if the umpire classed her as a cheat, which he didn't, he played by the rule book, it was all Mouratoglou's fault, that's who she should have the problem with.

The only thing I thought he got wrong was the game deduction, that would push anybody over the edge.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

ramos has always been a jumped up ego tripping little cunt

combine that with the fact that it's the us open, serena felt slighted, and the whole thing was fucked

still, osaka was bossing it right from the start, serena had no answers. she needs to lose some weight if she intends to win another slam or 2 for the record. her movement is diabolical atm


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Erik. said:


> What's a detriment?
> 
> She was getting on court coaching, which is against the rules.
> 
> What part of that don't you understand?


How is anyone supposed to counter anything if you can't ask the coach for guidance? Every other sport does it. I'm a casual fan so I don't get the ruling. Explain it if you can.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I think what's being lost in all this is Osaka played a BRILLIANT match against Serena. She won the first set in convincing fashion and still beating Serena when the court violations occurred.

If the narrative of the match somehow becomes "Umpire costs Serena Grand Slam" it's a HUGE disservice to Osaka.




AlexaBliss4Life said:


> How is anyone supposed to counter anything if you can't ask the coach for guidance? Every other sport does it. I'm a casual fan so I don't get the ruling. Explain it if you can.


It's a stupid rule, a stupid rule that apparently is very rarely enforced, but it is still a rule. 

You're not allowed to receive coaching during a match. 

I'm not saying Serena doesn't have a point, she does, as I said it's a stupid rule, especially given how rarely and selectively it's enforced. 

But's it's still a rule.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> How is anyone supposed to counter anything if you can't ask the coach for guidance? Every other sport does it. I'm a casual fan so I don't get the ruling. Explain it if you can.


I think it has a lot to do with the fact that a lot of players can't actually afford to have a coach with them all the time. Which as you can imagine would be a huge disadvantage to the lower ranked players.

To be honest, I hate the idea that a player can get advice and coaching during a match. Tennis is a mental game. They should be able to adapt to their opponent, if they cannot do this, they're not good enough on the day.

Who cares what other sports do. Tennis is a unique game with unique rules.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Erik. said:


> I think it has a lot to do with the fact that a lot of players can't actually afford to have a coach with them all the time. Which as you can imagine would be a huge disadvantage to the lower ranked players.
> 
> To be honest, I hate the idea that a player can get advice and coaching during a match. Tennis is a mental game. They should be able to adapt to their opponent, if they cannot do this, they're not good enough on the day.
> 
> Who cares what other sports do. Tennis is a unique game with unique rules.


I suppose that makes some sense..


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Serena is a fucking disgusting human being. She should learn to STFU. what an arrogant prick.






Is there actually any person with more than one braincell defending this???? The cesspool knwon as twitter is the worst thing I’ve seen but what can you expect from it


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Serena is a fucking disgusting human being. She should learn to STFU. what an arrogant prick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots, because she was supposedly fighting against sexism and for females everywhere!

Crock of shit. She's clearly a nasty person in this video.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Serena is a fucking disgusting human being. She should learn to STFU. what an arrogant prick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serena Williams is a disgrace and should be fined and 'managed out of the game of tennis'.

Hypocritical part of this is that whenever Serena Williams is asked about her daughter from the media, she gives up very little information (which is fair enough), but when she is down in a tennis match, one of the first things Williams says to the umpire is (paraphrasing) "I have a daughter and I set an example for her". Mentions her daughter when she thinks it may help her cause.

And Serena Williams' coach, Patrick Mouratoglou admitted to Pam Shriver that he was 'coaching' by moving his hands forward as to say 'move into the net'.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

draykorinee said:


> Lots, because she was supposedly fighting against sexism and for females everywhere!
> 
> Crock of shit. She's clearly a nasty person in this video.


Serena Williams is known for saying nasty comments to volunteer linespersons around the court.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Quite sad that Osaka biggest achievement of her career so far is all just ignored for this bullshit


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Serena never puts anyone over clean.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I honestly have never seen the admiration in serena williams. She doesnt come across like a humble person. She thinks shes bigger than the game.

It keeps getting brought up about her daughter in every public utterance like she should be commended as if shes done something never done before and now she is even using it as a means to defend herself in a tennis game as if she should be exempt from criticism because shes a mother.

its very tiring, shes simply a sore loser and ruined another persons big moment but I guess thats ok because "its not fair", disgusting person, grow up. You aint setting any good examples with this shit. That other player had nothing to do with what happened so at least have the respect not to ruin her big moment with your tantrum. Youve had enough big moments in the past, stop being selfish. 

she even gave a self righteous lecture in the press conference afterwards on how you should be gracious and remain humble when things dont go the way you want them to.......what a joke. She doesnt seem to see any error in her ways at all.

you want to talk about apologies? how about you apologise to the other player for ruining her win?


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats what Serena is all about. Whatever happens, she just plays "you're sexist/racist" card
Imagine if Osaka wasnt black. Poor girl really.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Saw the clip of her press conference afterwards classing Ramos as "sexist".

She spins it very cleverly just to get sympathy and support, to some extent I can see where she is coming from, I've seen the likes of Kyrgios, Sock, Fognini, Verdasco kick off at umpires yet the umpires do nothing and just let it go; however I've also seen a few bits of Ramos in other matches and it does seem he is more stricter than most umpires, which of course is a good thing.

She blew everything out of proportion all starting with the "cheating incident", Ramos stuck by the rules and rightfully warned her, she kicked off as if Ramos classed her as a cheat which he didn't, she didn't cheat, Mouratoglou cheated, the warning was down to him, as I posted last night if anybody deserves verbal abuse from her it's him, not Ramos.

So much ridiculousness, seeing all the headlines "Serena outburst" etc... when it should read "20 Year Old Naomi Osaka downs Serena to claim first Grand Slam" or something along those lines. Serena took the moment away from Naomi, one of the brightest upcoming talents in the Women's game, one of the sweetest players on tour, a fan of hers growing up, to make it all about herself, whether publicly or privately I hope she gives Naomi an apology.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Serena made a complete fool of herself. She was getting her ass beat and she knew it, so she tried to shift the focus to her being "cheated". She has a lot of growing up to do still.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Del Potro in 5 sets


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Started the year off like 5-5 or something/ Pretty amazing comeback.



YET ANOTHER YEAR WHERE ALL SLAMS BELONG TO FED/NADAL/DJOKOVIC. 






LOL NEXT GEN


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Serena has form...


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Im shocked at all the news outlets giving this so much time as serena defending women of the sport. Im clearly missing something here because I don't see how her gender made any difference.

just seems like an attempt to distract people from the fact she acted like an immature moron. If she had a point to make then she couldve made it in a more dignified way rather than smashing her racquet on the floor and shouting "its not fair"......youd never guess she is 37 years old.

I simply cant believe that yet again shes being basically hailed as a hero rather than called out for her actions. She literally can do no wrong. Shes so called "defending women" but was quite happy to ruin the other woman's moment in her match. Whats that? collateral damage?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am starting to believe what Safin said a couple of weeks ago when he was asked why do you think the Big 3-4 keeps winning all the Grand Slams, Safin answer that "the young guys level is very low". I don't think they are not talented enough or don't have the physique, but their mental strenght is very low. Thiem, Zverev, Raonic can pull an upset in a 5 set match against the big 3, but not the 2 or 3 they need to win a Grand Slam. Maybe they need to get more mature, Wawrinka was considered talented, but it wasn't until he was in his 30s that he had the confidence and mental strenght to beat Rafa, Nole and Roger in back to back matches in the Grand Slams and now he is HOF with 3 different Grand Slams, something not even Murray has been able to accomplish.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't think it's anything other than the times have changed.

In the past, players over the age of 30 were starting to wind down - which allowed the younger players to shine and forge their own story. Nowadays, improved fitness and nutrition regimes allow the older generation like Federer, Djokovic, Nadal etc. to play longer - these three are literally head and shoulders above everyone else. They are three of the greats.

That's not a knock on the younger guys because they are just that, young. Inexperienced.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

She tells a referee if you ever see me you better look the other way. Some would take that as a threat to do physical harm.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Do you find this cartoon racist? I don't.











https://www.news.com.au/sport/sport...y/news-story/fe22f7ccd151760450ec70a6c4eeba7a


----------



## Theszpress22 (Sep 2, 2016)

njcam said:


> Do you find this cartoon racist? I don't.


I don't. I thought it was funny.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

njcam said:


> Do you find this cartoon racist? I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Theszpress22 said:


> I don't. I thought it was funny.


The cartoonist is receiving grief on social media to the point where he has shut off his social media accounts.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046086563300614144


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Laver Cup was awesome this year.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thought I'd bring this back since new season has begun and Aussie Open next week.



Oh and this bombshell 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083518286283694080


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I feel for the lad, being forced to retire at such a young age due to injuries really sucks. Still, he's had a really great career despite that. Even more remarkable considering he's had to compete in the era of Federer, Djokovic and Nadal.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Carried British tennis for years, won two Wimbledon titles when most of us didn’t think we’d see a Brit win one, and almost single handedly dragged us to Davis Cup victory. Wish him the best in whatever he does next...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Congrats, Tsitsipas!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

It will probably end up being a Djokovic vs Nadal final but it's great to see two of the next gen in Tsitsipas and Tiafoe make the Quarters.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Federer is past it now. Young Tsitsipas had more hunger & desire. Fed was getting angry with himself and making silly shots.

I'm thinking Nadal will win it all. He absolutely brutalised Berdych today.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Serena Williams wiping the floor against No.1 Simona Halep.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Simona Halep fights back.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

The women's game has been plagued with so many false #1 seeds throughout the years. I'm not sure if it's the pressure that gets to them, fatigue, or something, but it's a growing pattern.

Fully expecting Williams to win the tournament, although patriotically supporting Barty.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

LethalWeapon said:


> The women's game has been plagued with so many false #1 seeds throughout the years. I'm not sure if it's the pressure that gets to them, fatigue, or something, but it's a growing pattern.
> 
> Fully expecting Williams to win the tournament, although patriotically supporting Barty.


Simona Halep's biggest issue is above her shoulders. Also doesn't help that she fires her coach Darren Cahill numerous times, and then re-hires him.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Days like this make me appreciate Tennis so much more. Epic choke there, Serena!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Days like this make me appreciate Tennis so much more. Epic choke there, Serena!


How was it a choke? She rolled her ankle, then straight away had issues serving.

Are you sure you watched this match?


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Do not blame her 'injury,' she didn't even seek the trainer. Pliskova picked up the intensity and Serena had no answer. Women's title is very open now.

Disappointing that Nishikori had to retire


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That Serena vs Pliskova match :WTF

That was the most bizarre turnaround I've ever seen.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Biggest I can remember since Jana Novotna against Steffi Graf.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

LethalWeapon said:


> Do not blame her 'injury,' she didn't even seek the trainer. Pliskova picked up the intensity and Serena had no answer. Women's title is very open now.
> 
> Disappointing that Nishikori had to retire


100% agree, she should've seeked the trainer which she didn't so yeah.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

LethalWeapon said:


> Disappointing that Nishikori had to retire


He retires alot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

njcam said:


> He retires alot.


I do find quite interesting and curious that Nishikori makes a shit ton of money in endorsements deals despite not winning anything important so far (no Masters 1000, no GS, no Davis or Olympic Cup). He appeared in the top 10 athletes who made the most money last year in endorsements with 32 million. Federer was n1 with 65 and I think Lebron and Cristiano were 2nd and 3rd respectively


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

njcam said:


> He retires alot.


Needs to show more fighting spirit :brodgers


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If Djokovic destroys Pouille, we are in for a spectacular final


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It must have felt nice for Osaka to win a Grand Slam without someone stealing the spotlight from her with her bad behaviour and childlish attitude, good for her. Back to back Slams at 21 and new n1, let's hope she can keep this level for years to come. Also, I hope she gets the same endorsement deals Nishikori gets, because she actually does win stuff


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Hopefully Djokovic wins tomorrow even though it would be great to see someone else do the double grand slam major.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> It must have felt nice for Osaka to win a Grand Slam without someone stealing the spotlight from her with her bad behaviour and childlish attitude, good for her.


Interesting that Serena Williams refuses to talk about that outburst at US Open. Like it never happened. Says alot about the person she is.



Mordecay said:


> Also, I hope she gets the same endorsement deals Nishikori gets, because she actually does win stuff


Nishikori's sponsors may stop endorsing him and start endorsing Naomi Osaka.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What a fucking win by Osaka, I thought an epic meltdown was for sure coming after losing 3 championship points. 

Also the first back to back winner who wasn’t Serena in 8 years. 


She def doesn't seem like the one hit wonder you see every year in women's tennis.



















































NADAL VS DJOKOVIC TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Can't wait to hear the excuses from Rafa Nadal regarding the 1st set.... Distracted from Australia Day fireworks from the night before.... Distracted by SpiderCam.... Racquet string tension wrong.... Tennis balls not the brand he likes.... his team are not standing to support him between games.

Rafa Nadal = most over-rated tennis player in the history of the sport.... very boring to watch.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Well, this is an anticlimax...


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Rafa is a clay specialist who happened to stumble upon victories on the other surfaces. Not to discredit his play, as he's phenomenal, but not in the same conversation with Novak and Federer.

Federer: Aus - 6, French - 1, Wimbledon - 8, US - 5 (20 titles)
Nadal: Aus - 1, French - 11, Wimbledon - 2, US - 3 (17 titles)
Djokovic: Aus - 6, French - 1, Wimbledon - 4, US - 3 (14 titles)

There's more of an even spread for Fed/Novak, whilst Rafa has thoroughly dominated the French Open for the last 13 years.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

LethalWeapon said:


> Rafa is a clay specialist who happened to stumble upon victories on the other surfaces. Not to discredit his play, as he's phenomenal, but not in the same conversation with Novak and Federer.
> 
> Federer: Aus - 6, French - 1, Wimbledon - 8, US - 5 (20 titles)
> Nadal: Aus - 1, French - 11, Wimbledon - 2, US - 3 (17 titles)
> ...


Claycourt specialist and stumbled to victories - absolute rubbish. Some of the best games of all time have involved Nadal on hard or grass - the definitive best two included (AO 2012 vs Djokovic, Wimbledon 2008 vs Federer). There's also the Verdasco game at the AO, the 2007 Wimbledon and 2009 AO finals against Federer...

Nadal is also the only player their with multiple slams on all three surfaces. He toppled peak Federer at Wimbledon on his best surface. He has dominant grand slam head to heads against both. Has more ATP 1000 titles than either.

It's Djokovic who doesn't belong in the same conversation as the other two (yet). He's behind on slams despite having the advantage over the other two of having two slams each year on his best surface. Federer had the advantage of being older and racking up slams early on when the main challengers were players like Roddick and Philippoussis. Looking at raw numbers isn't the whole picture either. The titles won when the three players (plus Murray) were all in their prime - the golden era - matter more - Djokovic's AO win in 2012 for example is a much bigger deal than this one. It's why i'm glad Murray won his slams when he did, instead of him starting to win them now when Nadal and Federer are past their best.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

njcam said:


> Can't wait to hear the excuses from Rafa Nadal regarding the 1st set.... Distracted from Australia Day fireworks from the night before.... Distracted by SpiderCam.... Racquet string tension wrong.... Tennis balls not the brand he likes.... his team are not standing to support him between games.
> 
> Rafa Nadal = most over-rated tennis player in the history of the sport.... very boring to watch.


Can't wait to taste your tears when he wins the French Open :heston

The fact that he said he got outplayed makes this post even more trash :banderas


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

njcam said:


> Can't wait to hear the excuses from Rafa Nadal regarding the 1st set.... Distracted from Australia Day fireworks from the night before.... Distracted by SpiderCam.... Racquet string tension wrong.... Tennis balls not the brand he likes.... his team are not standing to support him between games.
> 
> Rafa Nadal = most over-rated tennis player in the history of the sport.... very boring to watch.





Lawls said:


> Can't wait to taste your tears when he wins the French Open
> 
> The fact that he said he got *outplayed* makes this post even more trash


If you think Nadal is going to win the French Open, then you are sensationally delusional - Nadal is cooked... he's done.

Excuse Used By Nadal <drum-roll>: That he had surgery recently.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Top 3 playing each other at the same time, how lucky are we to witness this. wow


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Australian Open Good/Bad

Mens
Good - emergence of Stefanos Tsitsipas
Bad - Alexander Zverev, big gap between #2 Nadal and #3 Alexander Zverev, doesn't play like a #3

Womens
Good - Naomi Osaka winning 2nd Major tournament
Bad - Eugenie Bouchard out in 2nd Round


Your thoughts.....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bouchard is trash, so why does that matter?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Bouchard is never being relevant again when it comes to challenging for Grand Slams.

Nadal is winning the French unless something drastic happens tbh. Only if he were to get injured/withdraw from the tournament, otherwise a fit and healthy Nadal wins it as per usual.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The picture was not loading for some reason so here it is.






























And yea Bouchard is trash, and njcam or anyone else wouldn't even mention her if she wasn't physically attractive be real.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Joel said:


> Bouchard is trash, so why does that matter?





Lawls said:


> Bouchard is never being relevant again when it comes to challenging for Grand Slams.





Slickback said:


> And yea Bouchard is trash, and njcam or anyone else wouldn't even mention her if she wasn't physically attractive be real.


Eugenie Bouchard was #5 in the world, so for anyone saying she is trash should do a little prep work before posting.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What the fuck does "WAS" have to do with "IS"?

She bolted out of the gates at the start of her career like many do. And like many then do, she couldn't maintain. She has done NOTHING for years. So again, Bouchard IS trash, so why does that matter?


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Bouchard was talented, and then the royalties and sponsorship came in over her looks which has affected her gameplay. She's the Canadian version of Anna Kournikova.

Based on his form in Melbourne, Rafa is the odds on favourite to win in Paris once more. Novak will challenge him all the way though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Federer also says he def playing clay season this time as well. Which is good


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Slickback said:


> The picture was not loading for some reason so here it is.


Sampras would have about as many slams as Murray if he was playing in the modern era. The baseline games of those other three would be far too much for him. Djokovic was way ahead of him in terms of 'legacy' even before his injury / 3 comeback slams. As soon as those three retire the drop in quality will be pretty drastic - might be years before we get a player as good as even Murray, let alone those three - there'll probably be players in a decade or so time with 4/5/6 etc grand slam titles nowhere near Murray's level. It's crazy to think of how many incredible matches we've seen over the past decade, miles better than anything I grew up with from 1998 to 2006. If any of those three didn't exist, the other two swallow up the majority of their 20/17/15 grand slams, with Murray probably having the leftovers.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

french open time

kerber and wozinacki out in first round lol

osaka clowned around a bit but got through her match

kvitova withdrew with leg injury, konta through to 3rd round already which is a surprise. got lucky with draw too, bertens withdrew with illness

serena looks shit, halep playing dodgyish. mugruzna strong

as for the men, fed and nadal thrashed a couple of nobodies each in straight sets zzzzzzzzzz. they are on the same side of the draw, due to meet in semi finals

nadal had 2 qualifiers to reach round 3 lmao

tsitsipas looking solid tho


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thiem is on at the moment, could make the finals again honestly.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

pliskova out in 3rd round, unexpected since she was in a good form the first 2 matches

muguruza sent svitolina back to kiev; bbc sport will be gutted since she is/was doing a column for them

mugu a lock for the final tbh. highest seed left on her side is sloane stephens on her side (lol)

serena - osaka quarter if serena gets past barty/petkovic in last 16 & assuming osaka's clown shows don't get her knocked out

then halep waiting in semis for either


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

its about time roland garros put some dam lights on their courts. late night matches on clay there would be epic


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

ye, roland garros is well behind the times with regards to lighting/roof etc

osaka out

first set clowning finally caught up to her, dismissed in straights

halep bulldozed her way into 4th round, 55 mins win


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll be honest: I have been a tennis fan for like 15 years (starting in 2004) but the last few years have been quite dissapointing and I have started to watch less and less. I expected someone to challenge the Big 3 now that they are getting older, but besides some isolated performances from Murray and Wawrinka there really hasn't been anyone. Sure, some may score the upset victory in a Masters 1000 or even beat one of them in a Grand Slam, but the generation of players that followed them (Dimitrov, Raonic, Nishikori, etc) never really lived up to the hype, especially in Grand Slams and I am not sure if they ever will. Now this new generation seems more promising (Zverev, Tsitsipas), but I wonder if they ever will win a Major before the Big 3 retire. Don't get me wrong, I still love watching some Federer/Nadal/Nole match, just that it has become too repetitive.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Tag89 said:


> pliskova out in 3rd round, unexpected since she was in a good form the first 2 matches
> 
> muguruza sent svitolina back to kiev; bbc sport will be gutted since she is/was doing a column for them
> 
> ...


Foregone conclusion-Williams wins.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

As I was saying...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Halep ftw I guess, but you never know with the WTA


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Federer Nadal Djokovic yet to have faced a ranked opponent, not their fault but I just found that funny lol



edit - sorry nadal just beat goffin,


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The youngsters are definitely coming on the WTA side, so good to see.

Nice to see Kenin take the game to Serena today, she's known for her competitiveness but I've never seen her that confident before, she was buzzing around the court more so than normal.

Way the draw is though I wouldn't be surprised if we get a repeat of last years final, Halep vs Stephens. Martic the darkhorse, she's in brilliant form but Kanepi won't be easy tomorrow.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Markets Vondrousova (19), Iga Swiatek (18), and Amanda Anisimova (17) still in the women's side


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Foregone conclusion-Williams wins.


lol

serena is out

movement just is not there. needs to play more or often or thinking about hanging the raquet up

i love her but she needs to realise that isn't a vaccum period anymore, filled with nervous wrecks & headcases, where she could just roll up with no prep and win stuff

add to her that knee injury(ies)...





Slickback said:


> Federer Nadal Djokovic yet to have faced a ranked opponent, not their fault but I just found that funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> edit - sorry nadal just beat goffin,


just the usual stuff for them ever since 16 seeds was expanded to 32 + ATP/ITF can't have their moneymakers lose early all the time

gotta promote those 'best ever rivalries' with 1000 games apiece and get those $$$$$ (but not if you're below 50 in the world, and definitely not if you're below 100)




Alright_Mate said:


> The youngsters are definitely coming on the WTA side, so good to see.
> 
> Nice to see Kenin take the game to Serena today, she's known for her competitiveness but I've never seen her that confident before, she was buzzing around the court more so than normal.
> 
> Way the draw is though I wouldn't be surprised if we get a repeat of last years final, Halep vs Stephens. Martic the darkhorse, she's in brilliant form but Kanepi won't be easy tomorrow.


ye i watched some highlights

very impressed with kenin (rhymes with henin lel), great performance

think mugu will beat sloane. well, depends which sloane turns up; the wants-to-win-a-match sloane, or the wants-to-whinge-on-social-media sloane

halep-mugu final will be interesting since halep is no longer halepless


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

federer through to the quarter finals after a brutally tough and challenging draw facing the world number 74, 144, 63 & 68 respectively

likewise nadal although he at least faced goffin in 3rd round, someone of _some_ substance, before another no-name clay-courter in 4th round

konta through to quarters, very impressive performance for her, since she had never won a main draw match at french open before this. can't see her getting through mugu or sloane but decent run nonetheless


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Tag89 said:


> federer through to the quarter finals after a brutally tough and challenging draw facing the world number 74, 144, 63 & 68 respectively
> 
> likewise nadal although he at least faced goffin in 3rd round, someone of _some_ substance, before another no-name clay-courter in 4th round
> 
> konta through to quarters, very impressive performance for her, since she had never won a main draw match at french open before this. can't see her getting through mugu or sloane but decent run nonetheless


Think she has more chance against Stephens, who I was surprised to see beat Muguruza. I’m usually tough on Konta, but she’s done really well on a surface she tends to struggle on.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Think she has more chance against Stephens, who I was surprised to see beat Muguruza. I’m usually tough on Konta, but she’s done really well on a surface she tends to struggle on.


ye fair play to sloane

she turned up today and smashed mugu

agree with jo konta having more chance against her than mugu

wawrinka struggling through against tsitsipas in 5 hours...so that's federer through the to the semis with ease


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

YESS I picked Sloane to win!! 






Federer/Wawrinka dammmm.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Slickback said:


> YESS I picked Sloane to win!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will be shit

wawrinka is the definition of a lapdog + he's exhausted

but maybe he'll make a 'miraculous' recovery

keys-barty quarter final should be good


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

konta just took the first set against stephens in their quarter final match

6-1 lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Konta playing really well.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

konta through 6-1, 6-4

very impressive tbf, steamrolled sloane


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Federer/Nadal in the semis, no chance for Roger unless Nadal gets injured or something, Rafa steamrolled Nishikori


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

federer-nadal semi final

oh boy, just like 10-15 years ago. zzzz

vondrousova vs konta in one of the women's semis



Mordecay said:


> Federer/Nadal in the semis, no chance for Roger unless Nadal gets injured or something, Rafa steamrolled Nishikori


a gust of wind could steamroll nishikori


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Federer/Nadal chapter 40


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

this is a bit of an aside, but

got to love ATP banning number #378 or w/e in the world for having too much caffiene in his system or such some nonsense

or banning another player in ranked in the mid-high hundreds for match fixing his own games/sets (when winning the tournament he's in doesn't even cover his flight home...)

...but mysteriously turning a blind eye to federer absolutely trashing the field at 37(!), nadal continuing to play with a knee injury(?) that should have ended his career 10 years ago if not longer & djokovic showing all the sign of slumps and performance drops associated with 'peaking' for when it really matters

and of course, those exhos conveniently located in countries drowning in money. spin that money wheel and keep the gravy train going

but never mind all that, we're in the greatest era for tennis era ever, with the greatest players of all time, the most historic rivalries, and that'll be several hundred to several thousand quid if you want to enjoy the privilege of seeing it live(!)

etc

call it bitter if you like, but the naivety/dishonesty from those in charge + closing of ranks by journalists, pundits etc on the matter (and the smearing/shutting down of those that speak out) really makes it hard to enjoy sometimes

i've found a solution, somewhat, is to enjoy watching lower ranked players where a big win or title actually matters, or watch a version of the game that doesn't rely on 2 supermen running about for 6 hours playing pong and hitting every ball and every serve at 200mph

i.e women's matches or tennis matches from the past when you couldn't just brtually ironman your way to victory (very, very notable exceptions aside)

obviously wta has it's own sets of problems (some of which are similar in nature i.e ERRANI), but for me at least i get more enjoyment out of watching it


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Djokovic in 4 sets
Thiem in 4 sets


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bye Halep.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

halep OUT

halepless returns. literally. she broke serve ONCE the whole match

anisimova had 4 or 5 breaks of serve, 6-2, 6-4

anisimova - barty semi, barty dismissed madison keys quite easily

barty - konta final maybe?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Best chance Konta will ever have.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Two teenagers in the Women's grand slam semis, the youngsters are starting to emerge.

Anisimova has impressed me numerous times over the past year, her performance against Sabalenka at the Australian Open was incredible, next round though she got smashed by Kvitova. Today though she absolutely dominated Halep, her groundstrokes especially are a thing of beauty.

Vondrousova has had a great season so far, since reaching the final of Budapest in February, she's made the quarter finals or better of every tournament she's played.

Barty is one of the best women's players in the world right now, she's been incredibly consistent, clay is her least favourite surface but she's adapted to it well this season.

Konta has pulled herself out a slump and has finally found some form again, strange it's come on clay though :lol:

We'll have ourselves a first grand slam winner on Saturday, it would be great for the game if Anisimova or Vondrousova won it; however I'll be supporting Barty.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Best chance Konta will ever have.


Agree, when was last time A UK woman won a major?





















Federer vs Nadal tonight :mark:


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Huge missed opportunity for Konta.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Konta has herself to blame.

5-3 up in both sets. 

But excellent tennis by Vondrousouva.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

MJF said:


> Konta has herself to blame.
> 
> 5-3 up in both sets.
> 
> But excellent tennis by Vondrousouva.


I mean, it’s her least favourite surface so she’s done really well to get here, but you’ve got to at least take that into a decider. Konta crumbles under pressure far too often.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Konta 










An unexpected final but Barty and Vondrousova have both been very consistent this season, which is quite the rarity in the WTA nowadays.

My heart wants Barty to win but as it's on clay I have a sneaky feeling Vondrousova could do it.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

BARTY PARTY :banderas

That was a ridiculous match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nadal in straight sets and I said that as with Roger being my favorite athlete of all time


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nadal

:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nadal trashed Federer as expected


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Rafa!

:fuckyeah


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The game was actually really close up until 6-3, 4-4 40-0. Then it went downhill


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

my girl barty in a grand slam final....on clay

what the fuck even is this. she'd better not regress to her old habits of graciously donating breaks, sets & matches to her opponent. first slam incoming hopefully

speaking of C-H-O-K-I-N-G...

konta lmao. choked both sets away. literally will not have a better chance to win a grand slam

old spanish bull beats swiss pensioner as expected

djokovic walking off court twice before his match against theim was cancelled due to weather was more interesting than the other semi

it was actually sunny for 2 hours after that...seems the weather prediction of thunderstorms was slightly off

but ye, probably nadal has another one in the bag


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I think Thiem will beats Djokovic when they come back. 



But I also think Djokovic has better chance of beating Nadal


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thiem actually beat Djokovic, I thought that after losing the 2 match points at 5-3 in the 5th and lose his service he was going to break down. Wind seemed like it bothered Djokovic a lot. Can't see Thiem beating Rafa though.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

> What TV channel are you watching the French Open on? and who are the commentators?
> 
> What City/Country are you in?


Fox Sports Australia channel.... Guy McCrea and Tatiana Golovin (I think its beIN Sports feed).

Sydney, Australia


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ash Barty, the clay GOAT :lol

Boring final, Ash had it so comfortable, just a shame Vondrousova never turned up, too nervous and negative.

Not a great advertisement for Women's tennis but things will get better, so many players between 17-23 have so much potential.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Far too easy for Barty.

And it'll be far too easy for Nadal tomorrow too.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

barty wins

i can't even right now

will post my thoughts later


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Ash Barty, the clay GOAT :lol
> 
> Boring final, Ash had it so comfortable, just a shame Vondrousova never turned up, too nervous and negative.
> 
> Not a great advertisement for Women's tennis but things will get better, so many players between 17-23 have so much potential.





MJF said:


> Far too easy for Barty.
> 
> And it'll be far too easy for Nadal tomorrow too.


I will tell you who is boring.... Rafael Nadal. From the start, years ago, I just can't stand the guy. He thinks every tournament is the Rafael Nadal invitational.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Nothing boring about Nadal on clay, the guy’s a force of nature and is great to watch. I know there’s one or two things people don’t like about him, but you can say the same about Djokovic and Federer.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thiem has played three days in a row and just finished a 5 setter with DJokovic.





Nadal in straight sets


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Nothing boring about Nadal on clay, the guy’s a force of nature and is great to watch. I know there’s one or two things people don’t like about him, but you can say the same about Djokovic and Federer.


I find Nadal boring, his grunting ruins the match for the spectators.... when he is behind in a match, he fakes an injury, but plays thru it to get people saying what a wonder he is.... and then mentions that Uncle Tony (who's never been seen) has a cure for the injury at his Spanish Ranch.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Slickback said:


> Nadal in straight sets


Probably (Sorry Thiem)... all I hope is that it is over ASAP.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

ok, so

barty was solid, so solid. just didn't give vondrousova any chance to settle

serve was excellent, variety was superb. apart from the drop of serve in the first set, she was in complete control until 2-0 or 2-1 in second set when vondrousova finally held her serve, and by then it was just a case of ash keeping ahead on the scoreboard

vondrousova was too nervous too play. partly from ash being clinical, party from the whole experience. too many double faults at bad times + errors. just seemed to freeze; a shame but she's done really well regardless and she's only 19 so she'll have chances in future

attendence wasn't great but it is what it is. the french has always been the worst attended to the slams in modern times...

as for nadal/theim, i can see theim sneaking a set, perhaps 2 if it's a disrupted session or nadal is off for some reason. can't see him winning - will be very very surprised if he does


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The first set of Nadal/Thiem has been incredible.

Edit -

That second set was even better.

:banderas


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

MJF said:


> The first set of Nadal/Thiem has been incredible.
> 
> Edit -
> 
> ...


First set had some of the best tennis I’ve seen a long time. Both players were playing at a very high level. It’s a shame that the two games of that set were one sided. 

Thiem looks to be showing fatigue, which is not surprising. Five setter against Djokovic would’ve take a toll on him and he’s using a lot of energy to win points against Nadal. 

I’m hoping for a Thiem comeback but I can’t see it happening with Nadal up 2-1.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I’ve never seen an athlete completely dominate one aspect of their sport the way Nadal dominates everyone on clay courts


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

predicted nadal in 4

and that's exactly what happened

french open no 12 for nadal


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The "new generation" are just a bit of a joke really.

None of them look even remotely like breaking the Federer, Nadal and Djokovic dominance, despite one being nearly 40 and the other two being in their mid 30's.

Nadal's clay dominance is the most boring thing in the history of sport.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats Nadal!! 



hard fought match by Thiem!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

zverev & tsitsipas both lost in r1 at stuttgart & 's-hertogenbosch respectively

embarrassing, out first round in a grass warm up tourney

can't wait for another federer-djokovic wimbledon final with a combined age of 729


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

They produce epic matches so why complain


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Slickback said:


> They produce epic matches so why complain


we'll agree to disagree on that one

they did produce epic matches, they have produced epic matches. nowadays? i watched them play when they were younger & better, and they're STILL around, hogging the wins and titles from the younger players

they're literally the equivalent of old part-timer wrestlers from previous eras

to answer your question, i complain because they've broke the fucking cycle in tennis

if you want the short version - tennis is/was late to the game in realising the potential of doping/PEDs, and federer/nadal/djokovic have built their careers upon and are _extending_ their careers due to this elephant in the room that is never addressed

here's the very long version

tennis players have always declined at 28-29 onwards, and rapidly. younger players have risen up and taken over from them. in the open era, rosewall > connors > borg > mcenroe > becker/lendl > sampras > federer > ....? 

the exceptions for performance in their 30s are notable i.e rosewall, connors. even then a decline from their 20s

agassi was the first that didn't. at least not at first. we now know that the ATP covered up his reccy use, and turned a blind eye to his 'as close as you can get without being obvious' doping from 00 onwards

the only reason he didn't win australian 02 (which he won in 00, 01 & 03) is because he withdrew with 'injury' despite playing perfectly fine 48 hours prior... 

if you believe marcelo rios (who is a cunt, but an honest one) he withdrew because he felt he'd fail a doping test. seeing agassi in his 30s having a 'resurgence' while serving and hitting harder than his peak year in 1995...

that was the big red flag, for me. the first sign that doping had reached tennis (it was obviously already rampant in cycling, NFL, wrestling, baseball, football etc). there had been rumours of martina nav in the 80s but that aside...

that was 15+ years ago. moving on a little - federer dominated from 03-07 like no-one before. unprecedented in the men's game, only martina nav was more dominant in a stretch

some sllight red flags; the seemingly endless stamina, the sudden leap forwards from 02-03 going into late 03/04 and especially in 05 and then 06. players that had beaten or challenged him before were swept aside like they'd never held a racquet. again, this was waved away as 'oh he's just that good', 'he's the future GOAT', 'just beautiful to watch'

then nadal comes along. outlasts people on clay over 5 sets...at 16 and 17(!), runs everyone into the ground. makes shots that are perhaps achieveable a few times in match, but he makes them game after game, point after point, never tires

the 'knee injury' that if legit should have ended his tennis career befrore it really got going... 

not really a surprise that he was accused of doping from the start (he has been btw, operation puerto more or less confirmed that)

domaintes on clay for a year. 2 years. 5 years. 10 years. doesn't show any sign of slowing. takes 6 months off the tour, then wins 2 grand slams & 5 masters in 2013 because 'fuck it'. is STILL outlasting guys at their physical prime in their 20s while being 33(!) himself. his matches with theim are a perfect example of this

there's some decline from his superman peak of 2008, but he's keeping things ticking over with 'smart-scheudling' and 'peaking for the important events'

again, it's all hand-waved away; 'such domination!' 'youngsters can't break through!' 'incredible, how does he do it?!?!?!' (lol)

well the ATP doesn't care. it now has this 'great rivalry'. all the $$$$$$

the 'GOAT' or soon to be 'GOAT' versus this young up-start that seems to be the only one who can beat him. and those annoying flies buzzing around called murray and djokovic but they don't win when it matters so who cares...

federer LOOKED like he was on the decline around 2010-2011, which fit in line with the 'normal' career decline, then he pulled last (seemingly) one great performance out in 2012 and won wimbledon

he's rolled the years back, what a legend etc. he then doesn't really win much for 4 years, reaches a couple of slam finals while steamrolling (most) of the rest of the field. more losses, but 'he's older innit'

he then wins 2 slams in 2017. at age 36. wins indian wells-miami double just for a laugh. retains the AO in 2018 because why not. #WEAKNEWGEN

now after a break of 2 years(!) from playing clay, he just casually strolls to the semi-finals of the french at nearly 38 years old. no big deal

speaking of 2011, that brings me nicely to djokovic. easily the most blatant after nadal

suffers for years from allergies, stamina issues, fucks up his serve for the best part of a year. wins a slam in 08 but that seems to be it. just doesn't have the stamina to keep up (lol) with federer/nadal, or the consistency

then suddenly he's iron man. 3 slams in a year, 5 masters title. demolishes nadal to pieces on clay and grass. takes federer serve-botting like karlovic to deny him at the french.

it's just gluten though. he's removed gluten from his diet. he follows this up with 3 straight AO titles (first since Emerson in the amateur 60s), 3 straight year end titles (never done before in modern format)

then in 2016 lands a NCYGS (non calender year grand slam), the first man since laver in 1969 to hold all slams. then plunges off a cliff for 2 years after. urecognisable from the man holding all 4 slams

mentally fatiuged you see. hurt by 'rumours' of his infedelity. not a drop-off for any other reason at all(!)

this is now 2 generations that have been unable to break through because the top players, specifically the top 3 are STILL hogging the spotlight

they have the money to travel first class, have private jets afford the best physios/rehab/trainers/etc, cart their whole families and enoutages around the world. their legacies are already secure & they have no financial worries

meanwhile players outside the top 100 scrape by, players <200-250 match fix, and players in the top 50 have to settle for the occasional win at a tournanment where it doesn't matter, or, if it's at a tournament where it DOES matter, good luck beating 2 or 3 them in a row. it's like barely defeating what you think is a final video game boss, then FUCK YOU, beat this even more difficult one too, straight after

it's like a continuing party carousel for the big 3. sure they lose outside the slams but who cares about that? 'great, a young player beat an all time great. call me when he wins a grand slam'

occasionally one will lose at the slams, but one of the other two will win the thing so business as usual. just rack up more slams*

they can more or less do what the fuck they like because there's no chance the ATP would hang them out to dry in a scandal - they'd be shooting themselves in the foot since their entire premise for the past 10 odd years has been 'BIG THREE. BIG THREE. BEST EVER. BEST EVER. STRONGEST ERA EVER' etc

*because 49 out of the last 57 between them isn't enough. current 'streak' is 10 and counting

here is a list of the people who have a grand slam in the past 15 years outside those 3:

safin (1 slam in 05. 2 in total. genuine talent, but didn't give a fuck. retired, party animal, injuries)

del potro (destroyed his wrist to win one slam. always had 'stamina issues'. still playing but wrist can't keep up with 'modern' tennis. unlikely to land another)

murray (also destroyed his body. more or less retired. 3 slams, olympic medal, good haul. had to play the game to get those; noticably increased his muscle mass + stamina. (but not his second serve lel)

wawrinka (3 slams. screams 'doping'. has 'peaked' for several slams while doing absolutely nothing for the best part of decade before, then ruined by injuries since then. also wins those slams in his 30s)

cliic (one slam. confirmed doper. used a shit excuse, ATP bought it and gave him a slap on the wrist for being such a silly cunt. done nothing since then when it matters)

the icing on the cake is the continuing naivety, or more like deliberate ignorance, on the part of fans, ex-pros, commentators, coaches, even current pros...

'WOW HOW CAN THOSE 3 CONTINUE TO DO THAT. HOW ARE THEY STILL GOING?'

their over-extended stay at the top of the mountain is due to a combination of greed from the ATP/ITF keeping their cash cow going (GOATs. STRONG ERA. GREAT RIVALRIES)

- turning a blind eye to PED use from their top stars (while banning nobodies for having too much caffeine or w/e, or match fixing to pay their flight home)

- the 'evolution' of tennis into a game that rewards stamina, endurance & recovery over skill and technique. further benefiting PED use.

- the naivety, or unwillingness to believe, of fans, and the hush-hush atmosphere promoted by everyone involved in the game (and if someone speaks out, they get fucking trampled and ostracised)

i will say that at this point that the dragging of sharapova and throwing under the bus was a plesant surprise. it was glorious actually, i practically orgasmed on the spot. i did not expect the WTA to expose such a top star

HOWEVER, i will say that she is the exception. sharapova was/is generally hated by other players, and more to the point, was given several chances by the WTA to stop her doping. she ignored those (claimed she didn't get the e-mails), and continued regardless. so left them little choice

she has also been allowed back to play and compete (albeit she is doing fucking awful), so rendering the whole thing pointless

so, if you ask me why i complain, that's why - all the above

didn't intend for this to be so long, but hope this cleared it up a bit


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tag89 said:


> and they're STILL around, hogging the wins and titles from the younger players


I didn't read all of the post, but this is incredibly bad.

This is a competitive sport. It is up to the opponents to defeat each other. Federer/Nadal/Djokovic would not be hogging titles from younger players if the younger players were good enough to beat them.

Did you honestly just type that? Seriously? I think you need to stop letting wrestling dictate how you think about things, because clearly it's having too much of a an impact on your understanding of legitimate sports.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Agree with Joel on that point.

Do you expect them to just let younger players win?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Joel said:


> I didn't read all of the post, but this is incredibly bad.
> 
> This is a competitive sport. It is up to the opponents to defeat each other. Federer/Nadal/Djokovic would not be hogging titles from younger players if the younger players were good enough to beat them.
> 
> Did you honestly just type that? Seriously?* I think you need to stop letting wrestling dictate how you think about things, because clearly it's having too much of a an impact on your understanding of legitimate sports*.


you should have, because you seem to have latched onto an off-hand anaolgy to (present-day wwe) wrestling in the first few lines and fixated on that, while missing the point of it entirely

bolded bit - stopped watching wrestling reguarly in 2003, so this just looks silly

it's not a question of younger players being _'good enough to beat them_' - they DO beat them. when it doesn't really matter

or if it's a grand slam, they'll beat one of the three then lose to one of the other two. the eventual grand slam winner is almost always one of the big three, who are all in their 30s at this point

their 'domination' (subtly encouraged by ATP/ITF via seedings/scheduling/draws etc), has already rendered one generation useless, and is on the way to stopping another one from properly coming through 

this is not the natural rise/peak/decline due to aging & has never happened before in tennis history, they should be either severely declining or retired

again, i've already covered every single one of the above fairly in depth in my previous post



Lawls said:


> Agree with Joel on that point.
> 
> Do you expect them to just let younger players win?


no

i 'expect' them to follow to the natural curve of professional tennis players (or any athlete), that being a distinct rise, peak & then decline with age, generally coinciding with losing to the upcoming generation, before retiring

as i mentioned, this has not happened. they are now straddling 3 generations (4 in federer's case)

this will have issues further down the line for various reasons

less and less people are choosing tennis as professional athletes, mostly due to the physical demands + the expensive start up & on-going costs. playing a team sport is easier, less lonely, financial rewards are greater

by focusing on these 3, and promoting them as the be all & end all, the ATP/ITF has put all it's eggs in one basket. more to point, when do they retire? and what will the drop off in interest/viewers/ticket sales be like in that vaccum period with no stars?

because at this point it seems the plan is for federer/nadal/djokovic to play until they're 40 while still beating players half their age

if that sounds farcical, it's because it is

if there's an proper expose or whistleblower(s), tennis is fucked


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This is what happens when the 3 greatest players ever play at the same time. They're so far ahead of the curve that they're declining and still that much better than next generation. 



I personally think it's truly special and likely never to happen again. But I guess you can go with the glass half empty view.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Slickback said:


> *This is what happens when the 3 greatest players ever play at the same time. They're so far ahead of the curve that they're declining and still that much better than next generation. *
> 
> 
> I personally think it's truly special and likely never to happen again. But I guess you can go with the glass half empty view.


we'll have to disagree somewhat on this. great players yes, but inflated slams counts & over the top consistency due to everything being in place for those to happen, relative to previous all time greats

protected by seeding(s), poly strings + oversized power raquets (john mcenroe serves faster at 60 than 25 with these...), homogenized court conditions leading (mostly) to today's baseline endurance battles which benefits nciely from PED use etc

i did enjoy watching nadal/federer/djokovic in the past, before the constant superhuman 'comebacks' and rampaging through the field in their 30s, combined with the ATP/ITF seemingly content with this state of affairs, really soured me on them


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

in actual tennis news, osaka just lost at birmingham in straight sets....to putintseva.....on grass

lololol

osaka is a total mess atm, barty will no 1 very very soon since she can actually play on grass. never thought i'd type the words 'barty will be no 1' a year or two ago, but it will be well deserved

jo konta was blitzed by ostapenko in birmingham r2 also - ostapenko seems to have suddenly remembered how to play tennis again. lets see how she does at wimbledon

del potro out with yet another recurring injury (knee cap). another player lost to the endless baseline grind. this is what actual chronic injury looks like

cilic losing at queen's to schwartzman the clay courter who had previously won a grand total of 2(!) matches on grass. very embarrassing loss, cilic looks be on a downward slope at this point

tsitsipas making a meal of it against chardy atm


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome back, Andy Murray!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tag89 said:


> we'll have to disagree somewhat on this. great players yes, but inflated slams counts & over the top consistency due to everything being in place for those to happen, relative to previous all time greats
> 
> protected by seeding(s), poly strings + oversized power raquets (john mcenroe serves faster at 60 than 25 with these...), homogenized court conditions leading (mostly) to today's baseline endurance battles which benefits nciely from PED use etc
> 
> i did enjoy watching nadal/federer/djokovic in the past, before the constant superhuman 'comebacks' and rampaging through the field in their 30s, combined with the ATP/ITF seemingly content with this state of affairs, really soured me on them


Your acting like Fed/Nadal/Djokovic plays with some secret strings and racquets only available to them.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Slickback said:


> Your acting like Fed/Nadal/Djokovic plays with some secret *strings and racquets only available to them*.


did you mis-read my post?

the bit in bold - compared to the other all time greats, minus Agassi in the latter half of his career, they absolutely *do* have this luxury

it's one of the main reasons (among the others i already mentioned) they've been so consistent _relative_ to other all time greats. modern day racquets and strings (even compared the to 90s) allow them to do shots that would have been impossible in the past

they also allow higher serving %, more spin and a lot more room for error re. mishits. this consistency all adds up over the course of a set, over the course of a match, never mind an entire tournament or a whole career

i gave you an example of john mcenroe serving faster at 60 than he did in his prime at 25 and he isn't the only one able to 'do' this. this is purely due to racquet and string technology, from which federer/nadal/djokovic have benefited hugely

so yes, federer/nadal/djokovic *do* have access to strings and racquets that almost every previous all time great did not

which is why i asked if you'd maybe mis-read what i'd put because this should be fairly obvious?

if you were making a point about the current day tour having access to the same racquets/strings as the big 3, then this is a non-starter as having the same racquet/strings as federer will not make you play tennis like him

just like playing with a wood racquet will not make you play like laver



Rankles75 said:


> Welcome back, Andy Murray!


murray's volleying looked quite sharp yesterday i thought, he's always had good touch. never been an 'attacking' player though

real test will be a singles match (if he gets round to playing one)


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

barty now 2 wins from no 1. she will become no 1 if she wins birmingham. certainly an improvement over downward spiral osaka who seems more interested in cryptically insulting her ex coach on twitter, then spraying errors left, right & centre when she does get on the court

genuinely hope ash does it but at the same time i also hope that she doesn't start having flashbacks to 2017 when she graciously gifted her opponents breaks, sets & occasionally matches

ostapenko CHOKED majorly. up 7-6, 5-2 then threw 5(!) match points away as she lost in 3 sets to martic

6-1 in the 3rd, classic stuff from ostapenko. literally peaked to KO jo konta. she's the hero we don't deserve. or need

federer breezing to yet another halle title thanks to a draw filled with titans like tsonga, rba & p.h. herbert 

finally, murray continuing to look reasonably good. the real test is still to come, but an encouraging comeback so far


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Not so long ago I was in this thread hoping that Barty would make top 10, few months later she's on the brink of being World Number 1.

That Martic vs Ostapenko match was hilariously bad, Ostapenko is a mess right now, 20 double faults, 70 unforced errors, what a joke.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

make that one win from no 1 - ash is in the birmingham final



Alright_Mate said:


> Not so long ago I was in this thread hoping that Barty would make top 10, few months later she's on the brink of being World Number 1.
> 
> That Martic vs Ostapenko match was hilariously bad, Ostapenko is a mess right now, 20 double faults, 70 unforced errors, what a joke.


yeah i'm pleasantly surprised, ash barty has really gone to another level this year

will be surprised if she doesn't at least make QF finals at wimbledon and i feel that's keeping expectations low tbh

ostapenko's french open win looks more and more like an absolute fluke with each passing day. here's her french open record

2015 - lost in qualifying
2016 - 1r
2017 - wins
2018 - 1r
2019 - 1r

lol

but at least she's trying hard to out-do osaka in the clown stakes atm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's why I can't get into womens tennis, the women are not consistent. Sure, I also don't want just 3 or 4 women winning everything for a decade plus like with the Big 3 in the ATP, but in the WTA one year you are rooting for a surprise to win a major and start a great career from it and the next year they are out of the top 50. Probably the most consistent woman in the past few years has been Halep, but she seems to choke in the final stages of the important tournaments


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> That's why I can't get into womens tennis, the women are not consistent. Sure, I also don't want just 3 or 4 women winning everything for a decade plus like with the Big 3 in the ATP, but in the WTA one year you are rooting for a surprise to win a major and start a great career from it and the next year they are out of the top 50. Probably the most consistent woman in the past few years has been Halep, but she seems to choke in the final stages of the important tournaments


wta is at peak inconsistency atm yes. wasn't always the case but has been for a few years. there's a few reasons for this

- serena aging/having a kid/injuries. you can say the same for azarenka

- scumbagpova getting rightly banned then bizarrely allowed to return, albeit embarrassing herself further

- halep going from being queen of the chokers to finally winning and now seemingly back to choking again

- ostapenko, kerber & sloane winning a slam (or 3 in kerber's case) then doing absolutely nothing of worth after it in the year or 2 following. you can add osaka to this list, as she is in absolute freefall after back to back slams

- top 10 players like berterns, pliskova, svotlina showing flashes of form then inconsistency. likewise mugu(ruza) who has slumped to no 25

the only people in form this year have been ash barty, and she is now reaping the rewards of that. the other is kvitova and she keeps getting stalled by injuries

vaccum period atm, 9 different winners of last 10 slams, so whomever goes on a roll at grand slam level can fill that top spot


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> That's why I can't get into womens tennis, the women are not consistent. Sure, I also don't want just 3 or 4 women winning everything for a decade plus like with the Big 3 in the ATP, but in the WTA one year you are rooting for a surprise to win a major and start a great career from it and the next year they are out of the top 50. Probably the most consistent woman in the past few years has been Halep, but she seems to choke in the final stages of the important tournaments


It's the same case for the Men's atm though. Apart from Nadal, Djokovic and Federer, nobody else is consistent. Thiem was losing random matches on Clay then makes the French Open final again, the likes of Zverev and Tsitsipas have been extremely hit and miss this season.

The top five women right now are there on merit, Osaka, Barty, Kvitova, Bertens and Pliskova have been mostly consistent, few shitty losses here and there for them but that's the norm.

French Open final for example was a surprise but Barty and Vondrousova have both had consistent seasons, it went with the form book tbh.

As for the likes of Halep, Svitolina and Stephens it's not surprising to see them slipping, players are able to expose them for various reasons.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Schedulers trying to kill Feliciano Lopez! Some effort to win three matches in a day...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kyrgios is truly an enigma


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Slickback said:


> Kyrgios is truly an enigma


Interesting way to spell asshole... ?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Feliciano hitting legend status, winning 5 matches and 2 titles in two days...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

feli lopez wins both singles and doubles (w/murray) at queens. judy murray probably officially adopting him after this :lol

first person to do it since philippousis in 97. somewhat of an ironman performane, even given his game style, but frankly i'm delighted he won since i was disgusted seeing a 330 year old giles simon in a final on a grass court

also, BARTY NO 1. she won birmingham, & can win the channel slam i reckon, everything has fallen into place. that being said, it is WTA and it is grass, so one match at a time


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Two 37 year olds winning titles this week. haha love it


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So the Wimbledon draws have just been made...

Top half of the Men's looks incredibly boring. Bottom half looks slightly more interesting, especially Nadal's section which consists Cilic, Tsonga and Kyrgios. 

Way the draw looks I'll go with a Djokovic vs Federer final.

Women's draw is much more exciting and looks absolutely brutal in places. First quarter consists of Barty, Muguruza, Vekic, Bencic, Serena, Goerges and Kerber, plus non seeded players like Riske, Kanepi and Sharapova, whoever gets through that deserves to win it.

Second quarter looks wide open for Bertens and Konta, Kvitova in there too but I doubt she'll be 100%.

Third quarter is in Karolina Pliskova's hands. Ostapenko vs Hsieh in the first round in that quarter will be exciting. 

Fourth quarter could get messy. Halep, Keys, Venus, Sabalenka, Wozniacki, Garcia, Kenin and Osaka all in that quarter. Some interesting R1 match ups in that section too, Osaka vs Putinsteva(Putinsteva beat her in Birmingham), Yastremska vs Giorgi and Venus vs 15 year old American Coco Gauff.

A very hard draw to predict, way it's gone though I'd have to favour Bertens and Pliskova.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Not really interested in the Women’s draw, with Radwanska retired and Lisicki falling one win short of qualifying. Murray not being in the Men’s draw obviously limits my interest, will be mostly following Nadal and Tsitsipas...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Novak vs Kohlschbreiber first round. Nice


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Tsitsipas in big trouble, Osaka also (less surprisingly imo) struggling.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Putintseva beats Osaka again.

Osaka is a mess right now, especially mentally, getting rid of her coach is backfiring badly.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Putintseva beats Osaka again.
> 
> Osaka is a mess right now, especially mentally, getting rid of her coach is backfiring badly.


She never really handled the pressure of getting to #1 imo. Very talented player, but if you don’t have that mental strength to back it up, you’re not going to stay at the top for very long. Don’t know what happened with her previous coach, but she needs a strong support team around her.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

This Tsitsipas match is nuts. Don’t think I’ve heard of Fabbiano, but he’s playing some inspired stuff. Tsitsipas is nowhere near his best, but showing a lot of guts to keep himself alive in this.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

15 Year Old Coco Gauff beats Venus.

Tsitipas, Zverev and Osaka out too.

What a day, it's only Day 1 :lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> 15 Year Old Coco Gauff beats Venus.
> 
> Tsitipas, Zverev and Osaka out too.
> 
> What a day, it's only Day 1 :lol


Yeah, some big shocks already. Shame it’ll still be the same old names challenging for the honours though...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

putintseva, the hero we don't deserve! bounced osaka again on grass :lol

tsitipas & zverev both out in r1 also fpalm

smh, might as well get the engraving plates for the big 3 sorted already

amazed that heather watson actually won a match also - she's been on a 257 match losing streak or w/e


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

ostapenko out r1 too lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tag89 said:


> ostapenko out r1 too lol


Unsurprising, Hsieh can easily take the piss out of a player like Ostapenko.

Ostapenko is crap, wouldn't be surprised if she falls out of the top 100 by the end of 2019.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam major casualties on both sides. 








I was talking about how Osaka isn't a one hit wonder, given that she won two slams back to back. But dam.






















Zverev and Stefanos :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thiem too :lmao

No wonder Federer keeps playing, this new generation is full of chokers


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Muguruza and Bouchard out, good stuff.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

mugu living up to her name - MUGuruza

from wimbledon champ to losing r1 to a qualifier 2 years later :lmao


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Tsitsipas and Tiafoe both out, so much for the new generation...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

scumbagpova retiring injured at 4-6, 7-5, 0-5 down in the third set fpalm

classless piece of shit, just couldn't stay on court for one more game could she

parmentier's celebration tho :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thiem out :lmao





















Andy Murray confirms he will play with Serena Williams in the mixed doubles at Wimbledon


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fully expected Querrey to take Thiem out, Thiem is terrible on Grass.

But after what we've witnessed over the first couple of days, it just shows that the next generation players still don't have it yet.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

wawrinka, who has always been shite on grass and is now all round shite generally, losing in 5 sets to isner v.2 with better movement

kyle edmund clowning away a 2 set lead to lose in 5 to...fiasco :lol

edit: was injured, so that explains it


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

One of the crazier opening couple of days to a major that I can remember


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

ash barty through to 3rd round in rapid time


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

kerber sent packing, great news for the sport

will fall out of the top 10 when her points drop off :bye

isner and cilic out on men's side, draw is falling apart :lmao


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you Rafa!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol Kyrgiosi s pure chaos. 





Secretly hoped he would pull it off against Rafa lol


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

i notice that the umpires/referees STILL aren't bothering to crack down on nadal's flouting of the rules, specifically time between points, breaks from court etc

meanwhile kyrgios gets a warning for daring to question this

one rule for top 3, different rule for the rest

djokovic - auger-aliassime will be a decent 4th round match hopefully, if they both get that far

federer/nadal's sections of the draw are of course a complete joke (literally isner was the most 'dangerous' threat after krygios), so everything is set up nicely for a semi-final between them


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Federer doesn't waste a shitload of time between points.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

wozniacki OUT










tremendous news for tennis & humanity as a whole

was leading 4-0 in the first set then loses 4-6, 2-6

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Wozniacki out :dance

Good riddance, that whiny bitch was worse than usual today.

Best result of the Ladies draw so far.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nadal and Federer both on Centre Court. Lucky bastards whoever got tickets


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's kinda sad how easy the Big 3 are advancing, and there are no names left that can pull off an upset if you ask me. I thouht Tsonga may have had a chance against Nadal to at least complicate things for him, but Rafa destroyed him in straight sets


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Men's draw has been completely blitzed open for the likes of Djokovic, Nadal and Federer to advance with ease, it's been a very boring tournament on the Men's side so far.

Nishikori and Raonic are the only other seeded players left that I expected to get this far.

Zverev and Tsitsipas shit the bed, Thiem losing wasn't surprising, Cilic has had a poor season and Anderson has recently been injured. Just a case of same old, same old with some of those players.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeez expected Tsonga to put up more of a fight


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

tsonga has been injury ridden, overweight, and more interested in being a daddy the the past 3 years, than playing tennis

he's a walking bye at this point

more surprised he even got that far in the draw in the first place


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

looks like it'll be a quarter final between ash barty and serena

since ash is steamrolling everyone & serena has remembered how to move on court again

4th round match between kvitova & konta should be good

on the other side halep more or less has an easy run to the final, since her semi final opponent will be a weakened martic/pliskova/svitloina (they're all in the same quarter)


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

If Roger is going to retire after this season then I hope he goes out on a high and wins his 9th Wimbledon title!

The GOAT!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Are Nadal and Federer on the same sides again? FUCK


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Barty out 

Riske is a GOAT on grass though, now she's finally doing the business at Wimbledon. She's been excellent all tournament, great fighter, wins over Vekic, Bencic now Barty, decent!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Same old, same old. The big three cruising through in the men’s draw, and Serena nailed on for the women’s title. So dull...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

barty out, gutted  still a great tournament all things considered, just got sloppy in the second set after absolutely cruising to the 4th round + opening set

serena looking strong

big three winning snoozefests against journeymen opponents. you know things are very bad when you're at the quarter finals & expecting nishikori (lol) or querrey (lolol) to save the tournament from self-imploding into a vortex of boredom

konta - kvitova was an excellent match. konta-serena semi?

kvitova has actually been in fine form this year, she's just been very unlucky with her draws and running into peaking/on-form opponents

halep's laughing all the way to the final on her side of the draw; pliskova eliminated in a marathon match


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just goes to show what one days play can do, both draws look very very random.

Djokovic, Nadal and Federer have all had cakewalk draws. Pella vs Bautista-Agut in a Wimbledon QF :lol this ain't bloody Clay.

Women's draw just got obliterated today, Barty and Pliskova both out really wrecked the draw. I will say one thing though, Riske, Strycova and Muchova all have games that are well suited to Grass. The idea of Halep or Svitolina winning Wimbledon hurts my brain, either of them winning would be terrible for the Women's game.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Some of you continue to watch tennis just so you can come in here and fucking keep on complaining about cake walk draws, big 3 dominance etc. It's funny lol.
















Cant wait for the Nadal/Fed/Djokovic showdown


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Slickback said:


> Some of you continue to watch tennis just so you can come in here and fucking keep on complaining about cake walk draws, big 3 dominance etc. It's funny lol.
> 
> Cant wait for the Nadal/Fed/Djokovic showdown


:eyeroll

I'll continue to watch Tennis regardless of what happens.

As for complaining, nope. I'm just stating facts.

Anybody with a brain knows full well that Djokovic, Nadal and Federer have had easy draws more so than normal especially Djokovic.

This Wimbledon peaked at Nadal vs Kyrgios, since then its become a borefest, a Pella vs Bautista-Agut QF just sums up how random this tournament has been.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I’d imagine Serena has to be in the top 5 in terms of most unforced errors on a yearly basis, doesn’t really matter when her power gets her out of the shit on a regular basis though. Might as well give her the title now, Halep’s the only remaining player I’d give a chance of taking a set off her.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Konta chokes again...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nole having an easy day in the office against Goffin so far, hopefully Rafa and Roger don't have it that easy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Federer advances after a 4 set match against Nishikori. Honestly Federer could have finish Nishikori earlier in the 4th, but he wasted a lot of break points. Rafa seems like he will be his opponent, he is 2-0 against Querrey atm

Nole facing Bautista Agut in semis :bryanlol. Might as well put him in the finals straigh away


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Yep, hugely predictable tournament. Two of the big 3 in the men’s final and Serena winning the women’s unless she gets injured.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Svitolina and Halep loves slow courts,if they hold their nerve in the final either one would give Serena a tough match.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> :eyeroll
> 
> I'll continue to watch Tennis regardless of what happens.
> 
> ...


I couldn't give a fuck whether you watch or not. 









































11 years since 2008 final. Fed/Nadal meet again. :done


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> *This Wimbledon peaked at Nadal vs Kyrgios*, since then its become a borefest.


You really need to have higher expectations.... 'PEAKED AT NADAL V KYRGIOS'... get serious, even as an Australian, I can't tolerate Kyrgios... infact the entire Country is embarrassed by him.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

njcam said:


> You really need to have higher expectations.... 'PEAKED AT NADAL V KYRGIOS'... get serious, even as an Australian, I can't tolerate Kyrgios... infact the entire Country is embarrassed by him.


That match got people watching and got people talking.

Since that match happened Wimbledon got boring.

Hopefully Federer and Nadal treat us to a classic today though.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Some cracking tennis, but Federer has never looked like losing it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Federer still the GOAT, his return was amazing today, hopefully he beats Nole on Sunday


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Shame we didn’t get more than the occasional glimpse of Nadal at his best today, although even at 75-80% he would have been too good for most. Very good match, but falls short of being a classic because the result was never really in doubt. Think Fed ends his Wimbledon final hoodoo against Djokovic with a 4 set win.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

FedGOAT does it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





Fucking amazing match, what a finish with all those match points saved. Once again so grateful we get to watch the greatest players ever go at it. 

Come on Fed!!!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Serena looks as though she has the same amount of mobility as The Big Show.

Simona - she's like the wind!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not interested in the womens match at all

If Serena wins :bryanlol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Serena loves bouncing those balls.

Serena's net game is excellent.

Could be a wipe out!






Net game :laugh:

Easy! Easy!






Serena has feet like a clydesdale.

clumsy

wtf

yeahhhh!

wowser, the girl done good

Break it down Halep!

Serena's playing against greased lightening.

It's like a foxtrot, slow-slow-quick-quick-slow.

So slow Serena.

Yes!

:yes

Serena just had a Stephanie McMahon smile.










Simona's charming.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

halep. wimbledon champ 

:vomit

margaret court: *chuckles in bigot*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

vă mulțumesc Simona!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That was quick.

Serena destroyed in another Grand Slam final by a younger, quicker and fitter player.

Halep was totally in the zone though, quality performance.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@InexorableJourney; do not ever multi post like that again. Edit your posts to add more comments next time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hopefully Roger physique is good tomorrow so we can have a competitive match. I know that he won in 4 sets, but those were 4 sets against Rafa and Roger is almost 38, so he probably is exhausted


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Fair play to Halep, it’s great to see the underdog win in the end especially after playing so well and dealing with such pressure! : )

Hopefully Roger can get the job done tomorrow against Novak, it’s going to be a tough test though!

Come on Roger, number 9 here we come!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Serena lost against another younger player. Maybe it's time that is passing her by or the younger talent that she has been facing has been much more hungrier for the win.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

YES HALEP!





Fantastic movement and prowess shown by Halep. Very happy for her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nole has it in the back, Federer seems frustrated for not being able to take the 3rd set despite playing better than Nole up until the tiebreak


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Fed’s got this in the bag.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tag89 said:


> they did produce epic matches, they have produced epic matches. nowadays? i watched them play when they were younger & better, and they're STILL around, hogging the wins and titles from the younger players


You've had an absolute mare here pal.

This final is straight into any hypothetical top 10 of all time list.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

After that all I can say is that Federer is still the GOAT


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

I’m disappointed that Roger lost but that’s Tennis I suppose.

He played a truly incredible match and even though he didn’t win, he can go out with his head held high!

Hopefully this isn’t the last we see of Roger at Wimbledon!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A damn good final.

When Roger choked after two championship points though, I just grimaced and knew fate wasn't on his side. Still, to play at this level at 37 is incredible. It's unbelievable how he's totally turned the Nadal rivalry on its head. He's yet to figure out Djokovic though.

Djokovic will probably end up with more slams at this rate. None of the next generation is stepping up and he's not injury prone. As such, he's unfortunately likely to overtake Roger as the favorite for that "GOAT" title in the next few years. I don't dislike him, just don't care for him.

I love Rafa, but compared to Roger and Djokovic he's kind of a one trick pony. The only reason he's at so many slams is because he's basically guaranteed to win the French every year. So the overall "GOAT" conversation is probably going to center around the other two, with Rafa being undisputed the best clay court player ever.

Still, today was just another example of how great it is to basically see three of the best ever play at the same time. It's so routine but in 10 years or so this is going to be seen as a nostalgic golden age.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jedah said:


> I love Rafa, but compared to Roger and Djokovic he's kind of a one trick pony. The only reason he's at so many slams is because he's basically guaranteed to win the French every year. So the overall "GOAT" conversation is probably going to center around the other two, with Rafa being undisputed the best clay court player ever.
> 
> Still, today was just another example of how great it is to basically see three of the best ever play at the same time. It's so routine but in 10 years or so this is going to be seen as a nostalgic golden age.


Yet Rafa is the only one with multiple slams on each surface.

Djokovic has the advantage over the other two of having two slams every year on his best surface. Imagine how many more grand slams the other two would have if the US Open was on grass or clay.

Federer had the advantage over the other two of being older and therefore picking up slams in a weak era before Nadal and Djokovic (and Murray) really showed up.

It's a far more nuanced discussion than just looking at slam counts or deducing that Rafa is a one trick pony because of how many clay titles he's won (remember he beat prime Federer in a Wimbledon final and prime Djokovic in a hard court grand slam final). Djokovic might end up going down as the greatest but he has a long way to go to catch the other two.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Rafa's the only one with a gold medal as well. Yeah, it definitely is nuanced. Roger and Novak are more consistent on other surfaces.

Although I wouldn't call 2008 Federer prime Federer. That would be 2004-7. 2008 was the year he lost his monopoly on the tennis world and never got it back. And he actually had better years afterward, so it wasn't just a matter of Rafa stepping up that year, although he clearly did.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Seb said:


> You've had an absolute mare here pal.
> 
> This final is straight into any hypothetical top 10 of all time list.


didn't even watch the final 'pal', was out enjoying the sunshine

since you've quoted me though, i'll make a rough guess how it went & i imagine it'll be close to the mark

a near 38 year old 'amazing' everyone by 'miraculously' going toe to toe in baseline rallies with a 32 year old human blackboard that never tires, and nearly winning in the process

cue the usual 'how do they do it??' 'defying aging!!' 'best ever rivalry/matches!!' from commentators/media/fans etc

sounds familiar...sounds exactly like the past 10 years of ATP tennis

not my thing. you carry on though


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:heston at this guy. 

Younger generation just suck balls plain and simple. 

The ATP will be like the WTA once Fed, Novak and Rafa retire.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Absolutely speechless and absolutely heartbroken....... :mj2 












Fair fucks to Djokovic, the guy is fucking unbreakable mentally. 


















Fuck. :mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No sympathy for Federer. 2 match points on his own serve and he goes and loses 4 straight points to give the break back? Yes, credit for Djokovic for fighting back from that hole, but Federer doesn't deserve to win after that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Third time Federer has lsot to Djokovic after having 2 match points, Twice at US Open and now here. 



Fuck man


----------



## Racer1 (May 4, 2019)

Good final. By the way! https://1xbetting.club/ This platform provides a huge number of different sports, amazing statistics and high coefficients. If you want to do some sports bets, this is the best one.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

My goodness


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Turned into a pretty good Wimbledon in the end...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Turned into a pretty good Wimbledon in the end...


unkout


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not a tennis fan, but obviously as a Canadian I am rooting for Bianca to win the Canadian Open Rogers Cup tomorrow.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bring on the North American Hardcourts tour!!!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> not a tennis fan, but obviously as a Canadian I am rooting for Bianca to win the Canadian Open Rogers Cup tomorrow.


Not how any tennis player wants to win a tournament, but Bianca Andreescu played great tennis throughout this tournament.... her home town tournament.

I look forward to seeing Bianca Andreescu compete at the US Open in a few weeks.

The sponsorship offers surely must be coming her way now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Remember seeing her against my fave female palyer Julia Goerges. Well done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who the hell is Medvedev and where did he come from?

Medvedev/Goffin has to be the most random ATP 1000 final that actually had 2 of the big 3 in years


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats Medvedev on your fist Masters!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Slickback said:


> Congrats Medvedev on your fist Masters!


Thanks mate. 

Hoping to win the US Open now.

?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Where the fuck has Zverev and Thiem gone:? lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tsitsipas and Thiem out in the first round lol. The Big 3 is gonna keep winning Majors until they retire with this new generation


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Sharapova/Serena is hilarious to watch


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Is Zverev playing 5 sets every match just for lols?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Nadal is basically on the finals, probably against the winner of Federer/Wawrinka

I don't even want to predict the womens, but it seems like Serena is winning fairly easily


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

from what limited tennis knowledge I have, Andresscu has to be the favorite at this point to reach the final from the top half of the bracket, right?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Stan Wawrinka on beast mode is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, I had it all wrong, Medvedev/Dimitrov semis :lol. Federer was playing injured last 2 sets, age seems like is finally catching up to him, but fair play to Dimitrov.

Rafa and Serena seem to have these on the bag


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nadal/ Serena winning would be my worst case scenario lol.



Hope Medvedev wins this all


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Bianca Andreescu is having a great run so far.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bencic falling apart in the second. Up 5-2 and now down 6-5. Bencic paying more attention to the crowd than she is to Bianca right now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Andreescu, you can do it!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bianca/Serena Final.

True fact, the last time the two met in a tournament final, Bianca won (don't look up the specifics about it. haha) 

That was Serena's 20th retirement in her career, all while she was losing the matches.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> Bianca/Serena Final.
> 
> True fact, the last time the two met in a tournament final, Bianca won (don't look up the specifics about it. haha)
> 
> That was Serena's 20th retirement in her career, all while she was losing the matches.


Rogers Cup Final in Toronto in mid-August.

Either way, someone will be making history in the US Open's Women's Final.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hope Medvedev continues to absorb the energy from the New York Crowd


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Medvedev though :bjpenn

4 straight finals in the US open series tour, the 2 ATP 1000 and now the US Open included, that's fucking impressive. Sadly he is likely losing to Rafa, his game doesn't seem to hurt him, as it was shown in the Canada ATP 1000


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't get too far yet. Berretinni is holding his own


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Slickback said:


> Don't get too far yet. Berretinni is holding his own


And Nadal just took his serve :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Took his serve and his soul :lmao 






Let's go Medvedev!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats Bianca, thank fuck we didn't witness an epic choke.

New York crowd tried their best to put Bianca off, luckily they failed.

First of many for Bianca I think, plenty of good youngsters coming through but she's the best of the lot, she's a different beast.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Congrats Bianca, thank fuck we didn't witness an epic choke.
> 
> New York crowd tried their best to put Bianca off, luckily they failed.
> 
> First of many for Bianca I think, plenty of good youngsters coming through but *she's the best of the lot, she's a different beast.*


People said the same about Osaka after back to back Major wins though :shrug


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> People said the same about Osaka after back to back Major wins though :shrug


I think Bianca is a much better player mentally, I don't see many weaknesses in her game either, in so many matches she's able to raise a level to the point of being virtually unplayable.

Only thing I see derailing her is potential injuries.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BIANCA QUEEN!!!!








Thats why I believe Medvedev can do it tomorrow


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Alright_Mate said:


> I think Bianca is a much better player mentally, I don't see many weaknesses in her game either, in so many matches she's able to raise a level to the point of being virtually unplayable.
> 
> Only thing I see derailing her is potential injuries.


Osaka is gonna be back in it soon, she's been stopped by injuries a bit this year too.

But yeah, Bianca has this confidence, even cockiness about her that makes you feel she can win against anyone, even when she's playing poorly. She has a rage to succeed and as long as the fire continues to burn, she should continue to be good.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

People were saying same thing about Osaka in terms of mental toughness. let's just wait and see what happens


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Slickback said:


> People were saying same thing about Osaka in terms of mental toughness. let's just wait and see what happens


People talk like Osaka has fallen off badly though, I don't get it. She's just in a little slump right now.

Now, Genie Bouchard, THAT is a fall off.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Medvedev in 4 sets!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't think Medvedev has a chance, I think that he is gonna feel the 4 straight finals tomorrow. Nadal in 3: A close first set and demolition in the second and the third


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> I think Bianca is a much better player mentally, I don't see many weaknesses in her game either, in so many matches she's able to raise a level to the point of being virtually unplayable.
> 
> Only thing I see derailing her is potential injuries.


I hope that hair-band she wears around her elbow for good luck doesn't cause any issues down the road ie losing it, forgetting it, and her game suffers without it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Slickback said:


> Thats why I believe Medvedev can do it tomorrow


You say you believe it but in reality you're just desperate for Nadal to lose so he doesn't get closer to overtaking Federer. But it's going to happen.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

How do you find out/follow what tennis player is playing in what upcoming tournament?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No matter how this ends Medvedev already prooved me wrong, I thought he was going to give up after 2 sets down break down, like most players do against Rafa


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

LET'S GO MEDVEDEV




@Joel It's possible to be both, but whatever. It's the fifth set right now


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fucking hell, what a match :applause

Medvedev gave a good account of himself in the first two sets, Rafa though was just a bit too good.

Then from somewhere in that third set, Medvedev found another level and turned a good match into an epic.

A five set classic, Rafa will be one relieved man after that, Medvedev no doubt has won many people over with that performance.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yea Medev got heart. Dude was down two break points and still fighting in that fifth set.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170795498137169922


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I fucking hate Nadal.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Really became a fan of Medvedev after this tournament. Hope he can keep it up. 









Nadal on 19. If Federer stays on 20, then he will overtake him and at the very least equal him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Slickback said:


> Nadal on 19. If Federer stays on 20, then he will overtake him and at the very least equal him.


The Wimbledon choke job keeps looking worse.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The slam race is fun but anyone who solely determines who they think the best ever is based on that figure alone has an extremely binary way of thinking.

Nadal again now has more slams than Djokovic if you ignore their favourite surfaces.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

The spoils of winning the US Open


*Good Morning America*










*The View*










*The Tonight Show w/ Jimmy Fallon*










*Live w/ Kelly & Ryan*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Seb said:


> The slam race is fun but anyone who solely determines who they think the best ever is based on that figure alone has an extremely binary way of thinking.
> 
> Nadal again now has more slams than Djokovic if you ignore their favourite surfaces.


Each 3 has a case for the GOAT, slam count or not. Slams are not the sole determining factor but it should be the main determining factor.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, and this has been the case for a while, no matter if Nadal or Nole end up surpassing Federer in the titles/GS won, for me Roger will always be the best ever, he makes everything look so simple and has taken tennis to new heights

Changing subject today Clijsters said that she will return to competition next year at age 36, saying that watching Roger an Serena playing as well as they have deep into their 30s inspired her and made her take that decision. I think that, more than that, she saw the incosistency of the newer generations and thought that maybe she had a chance to add another slam to her career. I mean, she retired once and when she returned she won 3 Grand Slams, so if she is phisically well I can see her being at least competitive


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

See how long this lasts this time...



> ‘Darren Cahill Will Be Back By My Side’ – Simona Halep announces Cahill return in 2020
> 
> https://www.wtatennis.com/news/‘darren-will-be-back-my-side’-–-halep-announces-cahill-return-2020


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Bianca received the WWE belt that Triple H sent her.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol that's actually awesome


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

njcam said:


> I hope that hair-band she wears around her elbow for good luck doesn't cause any issues down the road ie losing it, forgetting it, and her game suffers without it.


I didn't see Bianca Andreescu wearing her lucky hair-band during her match with Naomi Osaka at China Open (Beijing) and Bianca Andreescu lost the match.

[4] Osaka 5 6 6
[5] Andreescu 7 3 4


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Andreescu's streak is over.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Both Roger and Nole eliminated in Quarters at Shangai :bjpenn

Medvedev/Tsitsipas and Berretini/Zverev semis. Are the young guys finally catching on or will ths be a one off thing? We'll see


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another final for Medvedev, I think his 6th in a row, the last 3 ATP 1000 and the US open among those


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Medvedev got his 2nd ATP 1000 in a row, beating Zverev 6-4 6-1

Also, Coco Gauff won her first title at the age of 15 today beating Ostapenko


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Medvedev is ON FIRE


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Is Andy Murray Good?*

I just put a substantial wager (5 digits) on Andy Murray tomorrow because of a tip. I don’t follow tennis but my anxiety is high. Is he going to beat this man tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Is Andy Murray Good?*

Ugo is unstoppable. 

You've made a terrible mistake.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Is Andy Murray Good?*

To answer the question, Murray is an all time Tennis great. Peak Murray would win against Ugo easily. The doubt is that because Murray is coming back from a career threatening injury, he''s still working his way back to his best. That being said I think he'll win.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Is Andy Murray Good?*

hes from the town right next to mine :lol

he had lots of injuries i think. but if its not a major tournament against another all time great he probably wins.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Is Andy Murray Good?*



TheAppler said:


> Ugo is unstoppable.
> 
> You've made a terrible mistake.




Well I don’t feel good right now. Fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I am so fucked. God damnit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Is Andy Murray Good?*



TheAppler said:


> Ugo is unstoppable.
> 
> You've made a terrible mistake.




Andy Murray is my new favorite player


Drinks on me tonight boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats on the win mate


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

There’s no way Andy Murray is human! Unbelievable achievement...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Good to see him back after seeing how upset he was at the start of the year


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

US Open and soon to be Davis Cup in the same year?!?!?!

Bow down to your new tennis overlords from the Great White North!!!


----------



## hassan roi (Jun 20, 2019)

I am fond of playing tennis but I got serious injured on one game.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wozniaki to retire after Aus Open


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I can see her career being haunted by injuries unfortunately.









Andreescu announces her Australian Open absence


WTA World No.5 Bianca Andreescu will not be fit enough to play in Melbourne, she has announced.




www.wtatennis.com


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Can you see the future?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Serena Williams.... GONE!!!!! beaten by Qiang Wang in the 3rd Round of Australian Open.

6-4 6-7 7-5


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Defending Australian Open Champ Naomi Osaka.... GONE!!!! beaten by Coco Gauff 6-3 6-4


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a day of Tennis.

Osaka and Serena both gone, Jabeur sends Wozniacki into retirement.

While Federer scrapes through and Raonic dumps out Tsitsipas.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

No.5 Seed Elina Svitolina.... GONE!!!! beaten by Garbiñe Muguruza 6-1 6-2

Svitolina has been having too many 'Sleepovers' at Gael Monfils.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Djokovic vs Federer 50 ON NOW


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Simona Halep needs to have a break from tennis for awhile and go and sit in a sports psychiatrist's chair.

She is missing out on so many opportunities due to her mental game (lack of).

She treats on-again/off-again coach Darren Cahill like shit, but he is the only coach that has given her success.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats Novak


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone know if Bianca Andreescu is competing at the Australian Open in Feb?

So far she hasn't played a game of tennis since around October 2019.

Keeps complaining about injuries, but she's good getting around the Canadian/USA social scene.

I doubt she will ever play tennis again... she will dine out on her 2019 US Open win for years.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Great win by Aryna Sabalenka.









Her opponent Veronika Kudermetova not happy after the loss.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Jon11Snow (Oct 22, 2020)

You guys think having children has affected Murray and Nole?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357492571338080256
I think Osaka wants to get defaulted and suspended so she doesn't have to play tennis at the Tokyo Olympics and be the 'Face' of the Olympics, which terrifies her.








Osaka warned of potential French Open default


Four-time grand slam winner Naomi Osaka is hit with a fine and a warning that if she continues to skip press conferences — something she says she is doing for mental health reasons — she may be defaulted from the French Open.




www.abc.net.au





I was watching the US Open on ESPN and noticed former player Mary Jo Fernandez offering analyst. I had not seen her in many years and took to Wikipedia to see what she has been doing since retiring from tennis many years ago.

1. She married Anthony (Tony) Godsick, a sports agent with International Management Group and is currently Roger Federer's agent.
2. Monica Seles was a bridesmaid at her wedding. I didn't think these 2 were that close.
and








3. Anyone know how this was ever explained by Mary Jo Fernandez?


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

It wasn't . American athletes using steroids and HGH was just swept under the rug until the likes of Barry Bonds,Mark McGwire and Marion Jones made it blatantly obvious and they became the sacrifical lambs/scapegoats when it was widespread in several sports


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

This is why women's tennis is so much more appealing than men's tennis.
2 unknown players, Emma RADUCANU (Ranked 150, and had to Qualify to get into US Open) & Leylah FERNANDEZ (Ranked 73) are in the US Open Final.

Men's tennis is now the 'Djokovic / Nadal / Federer Invitational' for many years now and has become stale and predictable.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

No disrespect to Bianca, but Leylah is Canada's new tennis queen! She's making everyone in Canada extremely proud. Tremendous young talent, very well spoken, and mature beyond her years. Here's hoping that she captures the title tomorrow!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

TheMenace said:


> No disrespect to Bianca, but Leylah is Canada's new tennis queen! She's making everyone in Canada extremely proud. Tremendous young talent, very well spoken, and mature beyond her years. Here's hoping that she captures the title tomorrow!


True. I am finding that Bianca Andreescu is very injury prone, is enjoying the social life just a bit too much, and has been "dining-out" on being the 2019 US Open champ since winning it 2 years ago. 

She has become the Kardashian of the women's tennis tour.... perhaps Canada's "K-Mart Kardashian".


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Never thought I’d see one of our women make it to one of the big finals, frankly ridiculous what Raducanu’s done.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

🇬🇧


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

njcam said:


> True. I am finding that Bianca Andreescu is very injury prone, is enjoying the social life just a bit too much, and has been "dining-out" on being the 2019 US Open champ since winning it 2 years ago.
> 
> She has become the Kardashian of the women's tennis tour.... perhaps Canada's "K-Mart Kardashian".


Nah, Bouchard is the undisputed "Kardashian of Canadian Tennis". All about getting media attention and not so much about trying to improve her game. I suppose Bianca is kind of like that too, but the main thing hampering her lately has been injuries.
I'm optimistic about Leylah though, that she's the real deal and won't take her foot off the pedal once she wins a major. Crushing loss for her today, but she will continue to improve and have an incredible 2022. Here's hoping!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

A truely phenomenal performance from Raducanu especially with what happened to her at Wimbledon, winning a Grand Slam is one thing but to win one as a qualifier without dropping a set as an 18 year old is a truely remarkable achievement and something we likely won't see again.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Would have been a great thing for the sport if Djoker could have pulled this off today and created a moment for the ages. Most majors, calendar slam, & undisputed GOAT in one fell swoop. Not to be. That said, congrats to Medvedev & Raducanu on their victories this weekend. Both of them will be stars in the sport for years to come.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

World No.1, three-time Grand Slam winner Ashleigh Barty announces retirement


Ashleigh Barty’s current reign of 114 consecutive weeks at No.1 is the fourth-longest streak in the history of the Hologic WTA Tour.




www.wtatennis.com





Does this make Iga Swiatek #1


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I love Rafael Nadal!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

.christopher. said:


> I love Rafael Nadal!


Absolute legend. 14 French Open titles, nobody’s ever beating that.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Absolute legend. 14 French Open titles, nobody’s ever beating that.


crazy when you think back to how most thought Sampras' record would last a long time, and Nadal equals it in one slam!

people like to discredit his overall slam total, too, by saying he relies too much on clay, but it's the same with Federer and Djokovic. If you take away Nadal's clay slams, Federer's grass slams and Djokovic's hard court slams - each of which being their favoured surfaces - there still isn't much in it at all.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> I love Rafael Nadal!





Rankles75 said:


> Absolute legend. 14 French Open titles, nobody’s ever beating that.


Nadal wasn't tested at all, from looking at the result, it was basically a warm-up hit out.

I didn't bother watching, I find Nadal very boring.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

njcam said:


> Nadal wasn't tested at all, from looking at the result, it was basically a warm-up hit out.
> 
> I didn't bother watching, I find Nadal very boring.


Ruud did as well as expected before Nadal went God mode in the second set at 3-1 down. Didn't lose a game after that; winning 11 in a row.

Nadal is a different animal in Roland Garros finals so no shame for Ruud.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Rafael Nadal's 22nd major win secures him $2.4M. The 36 year old has now earned nearly $27M in 18 French Opens, winning an astonishing 14 of them since 2005.

This victory pushes his on-court career earnings past $130M, 3rd all-time behind Djokovic ($156.5M) & Federer ($130.5M).


Nadal 22 Novak/Fed 20

Big 3 have won 62/75. since 2003
And since Nadals first french in 2005 they’ve won 57/ 68


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 125427


Big call... I like it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Shame that petulant little prick Kyrgios scraped through. Would have made for the perfect day for me if he’d gone out, with Serena and Dan Evams losing. Berretini pulling out with Covid is a blow to the men’s draw, probably would have been a Semi Finalist at worst imo.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

ffffffffffuck tennis

@Rankles75 , Kyrgios can count himself one lucky manchild


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Shame that petulant little prick Kyrgios scraped through. Would have made for the perfect day for me if he’d gone out, with Serena and Dan Evams losing. Berretini pulling out with Covid is a blow to the men’s draw, probably would have been a Semi Finalist at worst imo.





.christopher. said:


> ffffffffffuck tennis
> 
> @Rankles75 , Kyrgios can count himself one lucky manchild


Not sure why Kyrgios is getting this heat, he was ready to take the court, it was Nadal who couldn't play.

When Nadal can't guarantee a championship victory he bungs on an injury (stomach muscle tear, foot injury, hand injury) and tells the world's press *"Uncle Tony told me I have <insert injury> and I can't continue in the tournament"*.

Nadal's logic behind the injury has it's flaws, he said if he continued to play (Semi against Kyrgios) he risks being sidelined for 3 months, yet he continued to play injured in his match against Fritz that Nadal won. At both times the injury was the same, but the next day he has a different mindset (ie Nadal knew he couldn't guarantee a championship victory) and pulls out of Wimbledon.

Kyrgios is a dickhead, and I'm an Australian saying that.... but Nadal is THE MOST boring player of our time, who pick and chooses his tournaments to elevate his legacy.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Former Wimbledon champion Simona Halep provisionally banned for doping


The former world number one said the idea of cheating has "never even crossed my mind once" after she returned a positive test for a low quantity of Roxadustat.




www.abc.net.au


----------

